#ubuntu-installer 2006-12-19
<mpt> Interesting, no bugs have ever been reported about Ubiquity
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/products/ubiquity/+bugs :-)
<mpt> Perhaps bugs from /distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity will need to be registered there once popular derivatives are using Ubiquity
<siretart> all ubiquity bugs are ubuntu specific. there are no ubiuity upstream bugs ;)
<cjwatson> mpt: I have enough trouble managing them in one place without managing them in two ;-) the product/distro separation is often a pain
<cjwatson> I'd love to have bugs (optionally) transparently gatewayed from one to the other
<cjwatson> mpt: (also, I only bothered to create the ubiquity product relatively recently, IIRC)
<cjwatson> when I needed a directory on the supermirror
<cjwatson> ahh, that's better. The version of ubiquity in bzr now supports just 'ubiquity --debug' (and sudos or whatever for itself) rather than needing 'gksudo env UBIQUITY_DEBUG=1 ubiquity' or 'kdesu --nonewdcop env UBIQUITY_DEBUG=1 ubiquity' depending on the frontend
<cjwatson> main push for that was so that I could also support 'ubiquity --new-partitioner'
<mpt> cjwatson, yeah, the idea was to prevent upstream from getting pestered with bug reports about distro-specific customizations
<mpt> Ubiquity (and Upstart, I guess) are unusual cases where Ubuntu == upstream
<cjwatson> hence (optionally)
<mpt> right
<mpt> Reported "Handle a distribution being its own upstream for a package" <https://launchpad.net/bugs/76416>
<cjwatson> mpt: thanks
<mark> expert_recipe is a bitch
<tepsipakki> whee
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: how much free space is there on the disk?
<cjwatson> it's possible it's a 64-bit arithmetic issue
<tepsipakki> nope, it's a laptop, cfdisk says ~32GB
<tepsipakki> partman-auto: Expert recipe too large (2200008150 > 32003)
<tepsipakki> that first figure puzzles me
<tepsipakki> calculating the miminal sizes gives me 9650
<tepsipakki> s/miminal/minimal/
<tepsipakki> oops
<tepsipakki> argh
<tepsipakki> maybe it was just a typo after all.. every entry should end with a dot, right?-)
<tepsipakki> I've added specifiers for lvmok{ }, and misplaced one
<cjwatson> ah, that could be it. it's unfortunately very fragile
<mark> quite!
<mark> has just cost me another hour to find out that I had a space where it didn't like it
<cjwatson> the size is in megabytes, so I guess my lack of safe 64-bit arithmetic isn't a big problem
<cjwatson> won't manifest until 4PB or so
<tepsipakki> it's also unnecessarily duplicated at places
<mark> is there a way to ehm, create a partition, format it with filesystem and mount it... *except* if that partition with the correct size already exists?
<tepsipakki> method{ format } and format{ } etc
<mark> then it should just keep the data on it
<cjwatson> it's very much tied to the representation in /var/lib/partman/devices/
<cjwatson> mark: I can't think of one. There are several things for which I'd like some kind of conditional syntax in recipes.
<mark> it's a complicated problem
<mark> especially with RAID and LVM and all that ;)
<mark> autoinstallations are a bit scary for our database servers right now
<tepsipakki> oh, and now that I'm here lets just say that I'll try to fix some of the bugs that are dear to me ;)
<tepsipakki> in d-i
<mark> what does edgy support with LVM, in terms of auto partitioning?
<tepsipakki> hmm, I don't remember anymore.. didn't use edgy much but I recall it did support auto-lvm
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: please do; http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerDevelopment
<cjwatson> I'm taking on more management responsibility in Canonical, so my time for installer work is going to be reduced (although not eliminated altogether)
<tepsipakki> yeah, I've been looking at netcfg-mess :)
<cjwatson> heh, I was just merging that
<mark> congratulations I guess? ;)
<cjwatson> what's bugging you about netcfg?
<cjwatson> mark: maybe ;-)
<cjwatson> I manage about half the distro team now
<mark> nice
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: well, the dhcp/fqdn-stuff
<mark> yes! :)
<mark> that sucks a bit
<cjwatson> hmm, that's not bitten me much
<cjwatson> but netcfg has been short on maintenance over the last year or so since joshk got busy with school
<tepsipakki> I get "xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx host.domain.domain host.domain" in /etc/hosts, if dhcp gives fqdn as the hostname
<cjwatson> ah
<mark> my wishlist:
<mark> - a way to preseed a "search" line for resolv.conf
<mark> - a way to use the ip as requested by DHCP configured statically
<mark> the latter might be a bit dangerous but makes sense in server environments
<tepsipakki> mark: the latter can be done
<mark> I am currently doing it
<mark> in early_command
<tepsipakki> ah
<mark> preseeding the ip and then rerunning netcfg
<tepsipakki> yes
<cjwatson> a custom dhclient script might be able to do that
<cjwatson> though it would be a lot more perverse than doing it directly in netcfg
<mark> # Redo network configuration statically
<mark> echo d-i netcfg/get_ipaddress string $(ifconfig | grep "inet addr" | cut -d ' ' -f 12 | sed 's/addr://' | grep -v 127\.0\.0\.1) > /tmp/st
<mark> atic_net.cfg
<mark> debconf-set-selections /tmp/static_net.cfg
<mark> killall.sh; netcfg; true
<mark> it's a bit dirty but it seems to work
<cjwatson> yow
<cjwatson> but yes, that ought to work ...
<cjwatson> killall.sh is so badly named it isn't funny
<mark> agreed :)
#ubuntu-installer 2006-12-20
<highvoltage> I don't know if this is off-topic, but is there a possibility that debian g-i will ever be available for ubuntu?
<tepsipakki> g as in graphical?
<highvoltage> yes
<tepsipakki> well, I don't know to be honest
<cjwatson> highvoltage: eventually, maybe, but not in the short term
<cjwatson> highvoltage: I did some of the earlier infrastructural development for it, so I'm not utterly opposed, but I don't think it has met the sort of usability requirements I'd want, nor can it until some more infrastructure arrives
<cjwatson> specifically, ABI-breaking changes to libdebian-installer to make it possible to package cdebconf plugins properly, and then writing a bunch of said cdebconf plugins for specific questions that aren't presented well with the generic support
<allmanj> hey - i'm trying to preseed a user password on the dapper installer and want to encrypt it. I see theres a passwd/user-password-crypted option but i've tried using it and it doesn't seem to set the password correctly
<allmanj> i made the md5 hash by going:
<allmanj> echo -n insecurepassword |md5sum
<allmanj> i'm guessing this is wrong. help appreciated...
<tepsipakki> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html
<tepsipakki> there are instructions for it
<tepsipakki> md5sun is not the correct way to do it :)
<allmanj> whoops!
<tepsipakki> *sum
<allmanj> yeah - i suspected as much. didn't spot that part of the documentation though
<highvoltage> cjwatson: thanks for your explanation. I'm reading up on POSIX right now, I'd like to get involved in the d-i part, since it may benefit Debian directly as well. I'll hang around in this channel and try to stay up to date :)
<highvoltage> hmmm. it seems that POSIX is a 'non-free' standard. I have to buy the standards papers from them?
<highvoltage> why would Debian choose to do something that's posix compliant as apposed to the singe unix specification?
<cjwatson> er, POSIX == SUSv3
<cjwatson> nowadays
* highvoltage googles SUSv3
<highvoltage> ah, I see
<cjwatson> I forget the exact pedantic definitions but nowadays that's what people mean; SUSv3 incorporates and supersedes POSIX, and is IEEE Std 1003.1 2001 (POSIX-1 was IEEE Std 1003.1-1996, etc.)
<cjwatson> see e.g. http://www.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/009695399/basedefs/xbd_chap01.html
<cjwatson> note that the installer is not an entirely POSIX-compliant system, of course
<cjwatson> it's just that sticking to POSIX is a reasonably good way to avoid the more egregious incompatibilities such as bashisms
<highvoltage> ok, thanks for explaining, I'll read that link you just posted now...
<highvoltage> geez, it's quite big documentation :)
<cjwatson> is there a particular reason POSIX is the first place you're looking?
<highvoltage> cjwatson: in the latest UWN, it said "You will need to know POSIX shell
<highvoltage> scripting and C to some level, and if you want to work on Ubiquity you'll
<highvoltage> need to know Python. "
<highvoltage> reading it now again I realise I probably just need to read the shell scripting part?
<cjwatson> I meant POSIX shell as opposed to bash
<cjwatson> "shell scripting, but please no bashisms"
<highvoltage> aaah, now I get it! :)
<highvoltage> as in plain /bin/sh
<cjwatson> yes
<highvoltage> I just compiled my first C program. I'll do some more tutorials over the next week and get my C skills to at least a beginner level, in the meantime I'll also read the debian internals documents. I think I already have a vague 'framework' in my head of how d-i works, I just need to dive into the details
<cr3> who can I ask about signing a package repository, using apt-setup/local0/repository in a preseed file doesn't seem to work unless the repository is signed
<tepsipakki> cr3: true, you need to preseed local0/key as well
<cr3> tepsipakki: but that needs to be set to a server with a key or something, right?
<tepsipakki> yes
<cr3> tepsipakki: aha, I created a Release.gpg file and now I seem to be getting another error message. lets see if that can be fixed somehow..
<tepsipakki> umm, you preseed the key which is used to generate Release.gpg
<tepsipakki> and it is an URL to the key
<tepsipakki> this is in the docs
<cr3> tepsipakki: which docs, I've been googling for a while and haven't found specific instructions :(
<tepsipakki> repositories tend to have the key available on the site
<tepsipakki> http://doc.ubuntu.com/
<tepsipakki> there you can find install guide from the right pane
<tepsipakki> of course I could've just given the link to the guide, but it's good to know where to find it :)
<joejaxx> hello all
<joejaxx> :)
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: help.ubuntu.com has a newer version
<cjwatson> cr3: ^--
<cjwatson> it's linked from the front page
<tepsipakki> oh, indeed
<stgraber> Anyone that has some time to help me making a correct recipe file for partman (to include in my .seed file), I read some howtos but I can't do what I want ?
<tepsipakki> stgraber: where's the current version?
<stgraber> that's a custom one for a LUG projet I have here, I can upload my current .seed file somewhere so that you can have a look
<tepsipakki> have you checked the official install-guide?
<tepsipakki> what do you mean by "can't do what I want"?
<stgraber> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html if that's this one, yes
<stgraber> I have also looked at some other wiki pages I have found
<tepsipakki> yes
<stgraber> I want to make 3 partitions: swap, / and /home all of 3 primary.
<stgraber> Swap : between 512MB and 2048MB, / between 3GB and 8GB and the rest for /home
<stgraber> It will be mainly 20GB harddisk
<stgraber> but I can't do that (especially for the primary partitions part), it always create a primary for the SWAP and the rest as logical
<tepsipakki> hmm, I don't know if there are limitations for that
<tepsipakki> why do you want them all to be primary?
<stgraber> no special reason except that I don't think that's useful to create logical partitions in that case
<tepsipakki> I don't think it's useful to have more than one primary :)
<tepsipakki> but anyway
<stgraber> http://paste.stgraber.org/14
<stgraber> IIRC this file doesn't work
<tepsipakki> well, you can (or maybe even should) delete the empty lines
<tepsipakki> lines 19 and 29
<tepsipakki> I don't know if the order matters
<tepsipakki> I'd put the bootable partition first
<tepsipakki> ie. root
<tepsipakki> oh and delete the last \
<tepsipakki> from line 37
<stgraber> ok, I'm testing it on vmware now
<tepsipakki> do you have ESX?
<stgraber> Workstation
<tepsipakki> oh, you can netboot from one?
<cr3> if I understand correctly how to setup a local repository as apt-setup/local0/repository, I would also need to build my own ubuntu-keyring packages to include my own key, right?
<stgraber> ok, I have a problem, I have a 19GB / partition and the rest for the swap (then around 1GB)
<stgraber> but absolutely no /home
<stgraber> http://paste.stgraber.org/15 the file I used
<tepsipakki> hmm, strange
<tepsipakki> heh
<tepsipakki> add a \ on line 11 :)
<tepsipakki> then it even might work :)
<stgraber> indeed :)
<stgraber> and it works !!! :)
<stgraber> what a stupid mistake :)
<stgraber> thank you for your help
<tepsipakki> no problem ;)
<cr3> do I need to build my own ubuntu-keyring package in order to verify packages from my local repository? if so, what if I'm using archive.ubuntu.com as a mirror and my local repository as local0, doesn't that mean ubuntu-keyring will be grabbed from archive.ubuntu.com?
<tepsipakki> cr3: no you don't
<tepsipakki> you preseed the URL to the key that is used to sign the local repository, like I said
<tepsipakki> by local I mean truly local, not a local ubuntu-mirror
<tepsipakki> a repo that has packages built by yourself..
<tepsipakki> I use falcon to maintain our repo
<cr3> tepsipakki: right, I did that and and specified the url to the public key which I generated with: gpg --export -a 'My Name' > key
<tepsipakki> but did you sign the repo using your own key?
<cr3> tepsipakki: yes, it prompted for my passphrase when doing so
<tepsipakki> individual signed packages don't matter
<cr3> actually, I signed my package and uploaded all the generated files and signed the Release.gpg file
<cjwatson> tepsipakki is right as far as I know; modifying ubuntu-keyring shouldn't be necessary
<cr3> tepsipakki: this is what I did for the Release.gpg: apt-ftparchive release . > Release; gpg -abs -o Release.gpg Release
<cjwatson> of course tepsipakki wrote that installer patch so probably knows better than I :)
<cr3> and then I simply made available that key file above, generated with gpg --export -a "Marc Tardif" > key, in the same place as the Release file
<cjwatson> cr3: if it's not working, check the syslog for errors from wget or what-have-you
<cjwatson> search for 'apt-setup (including the initial ') to find the log segment belonging to apt-setup
<cr3> cjwatson: I've been going through the syslog actually and came across something strange near "Connecting to my.repository": "Malformed line 1 in source list /tmp/fileWOEFHEO (URI parse)
<cjwatson> show us the apt-setup lines from your preseed file?
<cjwatson> and dapper or edgy?
<tepsipakki> cr3: it uses wget, so it expects an http-url
<tepsipakki> -n
<tepsipakki> and after getting the key it is fed to apt-key
<cr3> ok, so I tried a wget on the url and then ran: apt-key add key
<cr3> I then get: gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<cr3> followed by: OK
<tepsipakki> hmm
<cr3> tepsipakki: so, /target/etc/apt/sources.list still has my repository commented out and the installer fails with: Execution of preseeded command "apt-install my-package" failed with exit code 1.
<tepsipakki> falcon uses 'gpg -u <user> --detach-sig --armor --output Release.gpg Release'
<cr3> tepsipakki: ok, I'll try that and reinstall
<tepsipakki> don't know if that matters..
<cjwatson> cr3: 21:53 < cjwatson> show us the apt-setup lines from your preseed file?
<cr3> tepsipakki: according to debian, it doesn't matter: http://wiki.debian.org/SecureApt
<cr3> cjwatson: it's 6 lines, nopaste or in here?
<cjwatson> in here's fine
<cr3> actually, there are only 3 relevant ones:
<cr3> d-i apt-setup/local0/repository string deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~cr3/hardware-certification-conformance/ ./
<cr3> d-i apt-setup/local0/comment string people.ubuntu.com
<cr3> d-i apt-setup/local0/key string http://people.ubuntu.com/~cr3/hardware-certification-conformance/key
<cjwatson> cr3: you need to drop "deb " from the repository line
<cjwatson>         echo "deb $repository" >> $file
<cjwatson> dunno about anything else; that alone would be enough to break it although I don't see how it'd lead to the /tmp/fileWOEFHEO error
<cjwatson> actually, yes, it would lead to that error
<cr3> cjwatson: I'm trying another install, I'll let you know what happens in about 5 minutes :)
<cjwatson> the /tmp/blah is the name of the temporary sources.list file, not a line in that file - so it's just saying it can't parse the line you added, which would be due to the extra "deb "
* cjwatson goes away for the night
<tepsipakki> yep, it adds a binary repo, source-line can be preseeded as extra
<tepsipakki> (local0/source boolean)
<highvoltage> goodnight cjwatson
<cr3> cjwatson: thanks for the info, much appreciated. g'night!
<cr3> that's weird: when the installer is at the step "Running preseed", I get an "Ubuntu installer main menu" prompting me for the next step in the install process where "Install the base system" is highlighted. I've never seen that happen before.
<cr3> I'll try again tomorrow, g'night folks and thanks for all the help
#ubuntu-installer 2006-12-21
<cr3> I'm netinstalling feisty-knot1 with a preseed file and most of the installation process goes fine. at some point, the process does "Running preseed..." and then an "Ubuntu installer main menu" comes up with "Install the base system" highlighted. why is that?
<tepsipakki> grab the latest image
<tepsipakki> works fine
<tepsipakki> here at least :)
<cr3> tepsipakki: ok, I'm updating daily/current and will let you know how it goes
<cjwatson> cr3: that happens when a step fails; check the syslog
<cr3> cjwatson: the syslog is rather long and I don't notice any error messages near the end, are there some keywords I might like to grep?
<cjwatson> stick it somewhere and I'll look
<cr3> aha! preseed: error: parse error on line 108: '       http://people.ubuntu.com/~cr3/hardware-certification-conformance/ ./'
<cr3> that's a valid line for apt, though. I actually have it for my own packages and something similar for landscape in my own sources.list file
<cjwatson> why do you believe that is an error from apt?
<cjwatson> I suspect the parse error being complained about is in your preseed file
<cjwatson> it being an error from preseed, and all that
<cjwatson> apt has not yet been installed anywhere at that stage in the installer, so it cannot possibly be emitting an error message
<cjwatson> grep hardware-certification-conformance your_preseed_file
<cr3> cjwatson: I was thinking it was an error in the preseed parsing which might do it's own validation for apt lines
<cr3> cjwatson: when greping for that, I get 6 lines: 2 about apt-setup/local0/repository, 2 about apt-setup/local0/key, 1 about preseed/late_command, and 1 about that above error message
<cjwatson> it does not do its own validation at that point
<cjwatson> please paste those lines here
<cr3> Dec 21 08:11:30 debconf: --> SET apt-setup/local0/repository http://people.ubuntu.com/~cr3/hardware-certification-conformance/ ./
<cr3> Dec 21 08:11:30 debconf: --> SET apt-setup/local0/repository http://people.ubuntu.com/~cr3/hardware-certification-conformance/ ./
<cr3> Dec 21 08:11:30 debconf: --> SET apt-setup/local0/key http://people.ubuntu.com/~cr3/hardware-certification-conformance/key
<cr3> Dec 21 08:11:30 debconf: --> SET apt-setup/local0/key http://people.ubuntu.com/~cr3/hardware-certification-conformance/key
<cr3> Dec 21 08:11:30 debconf: --> SET preseed/late_command apt-install hardware-certification-conformance-client
<cr3> Dec 21 08:13:35 preseed: error: parse error on line 108: '       http://people.ubuntu.com/~cr3/hardware-certification-conformance/ ./'
<cjwatson> please grep the preseed file, not the log file
<cr3> d-i apt-setup/local0/repository string http://people.ubuntu.com/~cr3/hardware-certification-conformance/ ./
<cjwatson> the error is emitted by debconf-set-selections, and is purely syntactic, which means that the syntax of your preseed file is wrong somewhere
<cr3> d-i apt-setup/local0/key string http://people.ubuntu.com/~cr3/hardware-certification-conformance/key
<cr3> d-i preseed/late_command string apt-install hardware-certification-conformance-client
<cr3> aha! maybe I shouldn't be specifying "./"?
<cjwatson> that's not it
<cjwatson> look on line 108 of the preseed file; what is that line?
<cr3> # Controls whether or not the hardware clock is set to UTC.
<cjwatson> the line above?
<cr3> line above is a comment and line above that an empty line. line below is: d-i clock-setup/utc boolean true
<cr3> line above the empty line is: d-i partman/confirm boolean true
<cjwatson> hmm. are you sure there are no stray DOS-style newlines, tabs, or other such wacky whitespace?
<cjwatson> cr3: it would really be easiest if I could look at a verbatim copy of the preseed file
<cr3> cjwatson: no tabs nor cariage returns
<cr3> cjwatson: sure: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cr3/preseed.txt
<cjwatson> hmm, this is arguably a bug in preseed
<cjwatson> d-i apt-setup/local0/repository string \
<cjwatson>        http://people.ubuntu.com/~cr3/hardware-certification-conformance/ ./
<cjwatson> cr3: collapse that onto one line and you'll be fine
<cjwatson> preseed avoids copying templates owned by d-i to the target system, but the grep it does is too naive to handle continuation lines
<cr3> crap, I had collapsed those lines for reading convenience in the channel, I really had no idea that would actually be the problem. sorry for causing that confusion there, and thanks for the explanation.
<cjwatson> yeah, generally when I say "grep" I mean the actual output :)
<cjwatson> I've taken the bug to #debian-boot
<cr3> I'm getting a failure with exit code 2 for: apt-install hardware-certification-conformance-client; in-target echo "192.168.2.60" > /etc/certify/server
<tepsipakki> whoa, did the fix for continuation lines get in this fast (looking at preseed-1.23 changelog)? :)
<cr3> is the preseed file stored somewhere when it is downloaded during the installation process?
<tepsipakki> yes, but can't remember where
<tepsipakki> try /var
<tepsipakki> there isn't much there
#ubuntu-installer 2006-12-22
<cr3> tepsipakki: I seem to be getting some weird preseeding behavior and I suspect it is because my preseed url contains '?' and '&'
<cr3> here are a couple interesting lines from my syslog:
<cr3> Dec 21 22:52:31 frontend: --> SET //192.168.2.60/certify_server?cmd=preseed&release http://192.168.2.60/certify_server?cmd=preseed&release=feisty
<cr3> Dec 21 22:52:31 frontend: --> SUBST //192.168.2.60/certify_server?cmd=preseed&release ID //192.168.2.60/certify_server?cmd=preseed&release
<cr3> so, instead of using cgi params, I'll try to use the PATH_INFO variable as positional arguments
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: yeah, joeyh did it following a quick chat on IRC
<cjwatson> needs a d-i rebuild though
<tepsipakki> yep
<danbe> quite a few people here:) that's what you get when you advertise in the weekly news ;-P
<cjwatson> I didn't, not intentionally :-) But I didn't object either ...
<cjwatson> (I advertised to mailing lists, and UWN picked it up)
<danbe> ya, technically
<cjwatson> cr3: the problem isn't with ? or &, but with =; if you try to use = in a kernel command line argument like key=foo=bar, the kernel breaks that up into an environment variable called "key=foo" set to "bar", which isn't what you expect
<cjwatson> cr3: so you have to avoid = in the preseed URL
* cjwatson -> pub, good luck :)
<cr3> cjwatson: thanks for the explanation, I had already solved the problem using the PATH_INFO environment variable
<cr3> cjwatson: in addition to solving the problem, it makes the url shorter so I have more space for kernel arguments
#ubuntu-installer 2006-12-24
<danbe> ~
<danbe> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<stgraber> I'm working on a preseed file and I would like to partition the first disk doesn't matter if it's scsi or ide, I saw somewhere that we can use /dev/disc/disc0 or something like that but I don't see such a file in Edgy's debian-installer /dev/ directory
<stgraber> any idea of how to do that anyway ?
<cjwatson> stgraber: it's fiddly in pure preseed; Kickstart does it by writing out a partman hook
<cjwatson> stgraber: you could use Kickstart just for that and preseed for everything else ...
<cjwatson> ('clearpart --all' is implemented to clear just the first disk at present, although that may change in future)
<cjwatson> /dev/discs/disc0/disc dates from dapper and before and isn't usable now that we've killed off devfs
<stgraber> ok, thank you for the info
#ubuntu-installer 2007-12-17
<twb> Hello.  I just got a new laptop prototype unit to test oem installation for, and it turns out that the framebuffer during install is misaligned -- basically I get the left half of the display on the right side of the screen and vice-versa.
<twb> I've never seen this before; any idea what's going on?
<CIA-4> ubiquity: superm1 * r2383 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity-frontend-mythbuntu.templates): correct small typo in mythbuntu template
<cr3> when netinstalling ubuntu, is there a way to prevent the installer from downloading Packages.gz from security.ubuntu.com? the reason I think this is happening is that when I specify my own repository, a mounted alternate image, I get erros that some package like e2fsprogs is not available but it's only because the image has a slightly older version
<cjwatson> I saw your question by mail, but have not worked out the answer yet; I will send it when I have done so
<cr3> cjwatson: come to think of it, perhaps my network should be configured so that packets cannot go out
<cjwatson> honestly I suspect you will just need to use a matching image
<tjaalton> cjwatson: so, livecd-rootfs does a 'rm -f ${ROOT}etc/X11/xorg.conf', but could it create an empty file after that?
<cr3> cjwatson: in the case of -proposed mentionned by pitty, this might pose a problem
<cjwatson> cr3: you could use the server CD image built against -proposed
<cjwatson> tjaalton: it can do whatever you like ;-)
<cjwatson> tjaalton: feel free to change it in bzr and upload
<cr3> cjwatson: right, I mount that CD on httpd, copy over the netinstall files to tftpd, boot the remote machines and it complains that some packages are not there. the Packages.gz file and pool directory on the CD are correct, so I suspect the netinstall is fetching some information from remote. is that possible?
<cjwatson> I'll reply by mail
<xivulon> cjwatson, the other day I stumbled upon the python module "subprocess", never used it myself, but thought it might have been useful with respect to what we discussed a few days ago'
<cjwatson> xivulon: subprocess fails to handle the problem I described
<cjwatson> unless you take special measures
<cjwatson> I'm already using subprocess
<xivulon> ok, didn't know whether you had tried that already or where using os.popen
<cjwatson> to clarify, I'm not looking for help; I have addressed the problem to my satisfaction in my own code
<cjwatson> that doesn't mean I don't think it's a bug in python with serious implications for using it as a shell replacement
<cjwatson> bug 40464 is where I ran into it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 40464 in ubiquity "espresso crashes on partitioning step in Kubuntu 6.06 LTS Beta Live CD" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/40464
<xivulon> They are in the midst of a major rewrite for python 3k, if an appropriate pep is prepared, they might put that in
<xivulon> 40464 must have been a fun one...
<cjwatson> http://www.mailinglistarchive.com/python-dev@python.org/msg14630.html
<xivulon> not much followup, hmm that's a shame
<cjwatson> http://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-dev/2007-July/073831.html is a better URL, but still no followup
<xivulon> I noticed there were no replies to the message, but there are a couple of open bug report that look quite similar: http://bugs.python.org/issue1615376
<xivulon> http://bugs.python.org/issue1488934
<cjwatson> 1615376 seems to be describing something similar but subtly different (which fds are open, not the signal mask)
<cjwatson> though the reporter may be confused; but the bug is certainly not clear
<xivulon> http://bugs.python.org/issue1068268
<cjwatson> 1488934 may well be similar but it has not been properly analysed, and what the user is suggesting is actually doing the *opposite*
<cjwatson> 1068268 is unrelated
<xivulon> might be worth to do a proper bug report on the issue
<cjwatson> I may do at some point
<superm1> what should the appropriate behavior be if someone was to 're-use' a user name when preserving /home?  Should the uid be updated to be 1000:1000 throughout their home directory?
<cjwatson> we put this in the spec
<cjwatson> "#
<cjwatson> "If the user created during the install already exists in /home, reuse the UID and GID from /home for that user by preseeding them.
<cjwatson> "
<cjwatson> i.e. change our UID/GID, not the filesystem
<superm1> ah okay.  i didn't recall what was decided and have the spec handy
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityPreserveHome
<superm1> looking at user-setup source, it doesn't look like its been implemented yet, but the preseeded value for the gid i'm assuming will be in passwd/user-gid, correct?
<xivulon> talking about users, where do I find a list of invalid usernames?
<superm1> in the user-setup source
<superm1> there is a file called reserved-usernames
<xivulon> ah thanks
<CIA-4> ubiquity: superm1 * r2385 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/apply-type): check for existing files related to mythbuntu autostart in a user's home directory
<cjwatson> superm1: yeah, I think adduser defaults to the same gid as the uid, but if they happen to differ on the existing filesystem then that would certainly need a user-setup extension
<superm1> cjwatson, yeah my thoughts were if someone had installed on top of a different distro that didn't default that same way
<cjwatson> please do send a patch for user-setup
<superm1> cjwatson, is there a place you'd particularly like me to commit the patch to?
<superm1> i only see a svn imported bzr branch in LP
<superm1> oh nvm, its part of a core-dev branch.  i'll publish it to one of my own branches
<superm1> cjwatson, okay I added the gid patch if you would like to merge my branch here: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~superm1/user-setup/preservehome
<tjaalton> cjwatson: heh, ok. I was just wondering if it was the right place to work around it :) I'll do it tomorrow
<xivulon> cjwatson re wubi related bugs/patches, https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bugs?field.tag=wubi let me know if there is anything else I can do
<CIA-4> ubiquity: superm1 * r2386 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Don't allow the user to progress on non mythbuntu master backend roles unless they test their connection
<CIA-4> ubiquity: superm1 * r2388 ubiquity/scripts/mythbuntu/mythbuntu_install.py: archive uses dvb-utils not dvbutils
#ubuntu-installer 2007-12-18
<postg> could someone help me look at the error: http://paste.uni.cc/17831
<postg> I try to upgrade from 7.04 - > 7.10
<postg>  I do upgrade 7.04 first, before upgrading
<postg> from these error message, most likely , it is  eieio/emacs error
<postg> config error
<postg> h eieioow can I fix it?
<postg> how can I fix it?
<Flare183> might have more luck in #ubuntu-server
<postg> someone on #ubuntu sugguest me doing a freash install, that's thing I cannot afford to
<postg> yes, Flare183
<postg> me?
<Flare183> yeah
<Flare183> not alot of people in here
<postg> but it's installer problem
<postg> yes
<Flare183> yeah but it's also a server problme
<Flare183> problem
<postg> twb is here
<postg> he is the person who help me when I was upgrading to 7.04
<Flare183> twb:> dude lend a hand please
<Flare183> nothing
<postg> hello, should  Iremove these error package first?
<postg> http://paste.uni.cc/17832
<postg> thanks Flare183
<postg> I fixed it
<Flare183> yeah!
<Flare183> great
<Flare183> how?
<Flare183> lol
<postg> yeah!
<postg> force remove eieio
<postg> so simple
<postg> just try it
<Flare183> oh wow
<postg> remove/eieio: purging byte-compiled files for emacs22
<Flare183> i should of thought of that a long time ago but oh well now
<Flare183> 6 years since that error
<postg> great result!
<postg> dont need to reinstall, haha
<twb> d-i uses the wrong driver in xorg.conf (via instead of vesa).  What is the most elegant way to force it to use a particular video driver?
<twb> Aha, found it: xserver-xorg    xserver-xorg/config/device/driver       select  ati
<twb> cjwatson: ping?
<twb> That didn't work, it's still using the via driver :-(
<cjwatson> twb: you need to ask the X people
<twb> Surely not the xorg people -- I'm pretty sure this is related the debconf code for xserver-xorg
<cjwatson> which is maintained by the Debian/Ubuntu X maintainers
<cjwatson> it's not part of the installer
<cjwatson> (it happens to be fairly closely related, but we don't deal with it)
<tjaalton> twb: which pci-id?
<tjaalton> twb: do you have multiple video adapters installed?
<superm1> cjwatson, i didn't see an ack on the branch to merge.  Would you like me to file a bug against user-setup so it doesn't get forgotten?
<cjwatson> superm1: oh, yes, please do file a bug, I haven't looked at the branch yet
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2389 ubiquity/ (d-i/Makefile d-i/update-control debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Update d-i/update-control to work with the new Dpkg::Deps module in
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  dpkg-dev 1.14.8.
<cjwatson> superm1: I'll probably actually just commit it upstream
<superm1> cjwatson, okay cool.  it's a small patch too.
<cjwatson> superm1: I think it would be best to add an entry for it to the templates file too
<cjwatson> even though it isn't strictly required if it's only going to be used by preseeding
<superm1> yeah that's why i wasn't sure it was necessary
<superm1> i'll add that, push, and then file a bug
<cjwatson> superm1: I don't think the code you added for useradd will work, not that I hugely care
<cjwatson> useradd -g requires an existing group
<superm1> according to the man page the syntax looked right
<cjwatson> probably needs to do groupadd separately
<superm1> oh you're right
<cjwatson> syntax is fine but semantics are wrong
<cjwatson> :-)
<superm1> the case that /usr/sbin/adduser isn't around, when does that come up for installations?
<twb> 19:29 <cjwatson> (it happens to be fairly closely related, but we don't deal with it)
<twb> cjwatson: OK.
<twb> 20:03 <tjaalton> twb: which pci-id?
<twb> tjaalton: I don't have the number offhand, but I spoke to the #unichrome people and they added it to their list of IDs
<twb> tjaalton: the default "via" driver works, but only on the external head
<twb> (It's a laptop, only one video card.)
<twb> Er, and "their" means openchrome.org, not unichrome.sf.net
<twb> tjaalton: here we go 17:49 <gabriel> twb: the ID is missing: (EE) VIA(0): Unknown Card-IDs (1071|8650); please report to <openchrome-users@openchrome.org>
<tjaalton> we probably should follow fedora and default to unichrome..
<twb> ...so vesa works on both heads on gutsy, and svn openchrome works on gutsy+1, but via/gutsy only works on the external head.
<superm1> twb, openchrome 0.3 is available in hardy
<twb> superm1: yeah, I didn't end up trying that.
<cjwatson> superm1: it doesn't, in Ubuntu
<cjwatson> superm1: it might do if you were producing a stripped-down Debian variant
<superm1> cjwatson, all i was saying is that I packaged up openchrome for hardy a few weeks ago
<twb> cjwatson: should I be hassling the Debian X Strike Force, or some Ubuntu derivate thereof?  Either way, do you know if they have a dedicated channel (maybe on OFTC)?
<tjaalton> twb: #ubuntu-x
<twb> Thanks.
<cjwatson> superm1: I was replying to your question about adduser
<superm1> cjwatson, oh :)
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r862 ubuntu/ (build/util/help-to-gfxboot.py debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> debian-installer: * Encapsulate UTF-8 encoding pain differently in
<CIA-4> debian-installer:  build/util/help-to-gfxboot.py. (The resulting code is longer but I think
<CIA-4> debian-installer:  the horribleness is better-positioned.)
<cjwatson> excellent, my CIA bot cunning worked
<cjwatson> debian-installer svn commits -> #debian-boot, bzr commits -> #ubuntu-installer
<cjwatson> logic not perfect but it'll do for now
<cjwatson> not sure I feel like manually writing out all the d-i subprojects though ... maybe some other day
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r389 oem-config/ (d-i/Makefile d-i/update-control debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> oem-config: * Update d-i/update-control to work with the new Dpkg::Deps module in
<CIA-4> oem-config:  dpkg-dev 1.14.8.
<cjwatson> ok, automation works wonders, I think I have all the d-i components set up for CIA notifications now
<cjwatson> at least all the ones with bzr imports that I know about
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2390 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup 1:0.31ubuntu2,
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  base-installer 1.86ubuntu1, debian-installer-utils 1.50ubuntu1,
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  partman-auto 73ubuntu1, partman-base 114ubuntu1, partman-basicmethods
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  36, partman-efi 14ubuntu1, partman-partitioning 54ubuntu1.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2391 ubiquity/debian/po/ (79 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2392 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Update partman extensions to cope with changes in partman-base 114
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  (/lib/partman/definitions.sh -> /lib/partman/lib/base.sh).
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2393 ubiquity/debian/ (80 files in 2 dirs): mark ${PARTITIONS} untranslatable
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2394 ubiquity/debian/ (80 files in 2 dirs): sync templates with migration-assistant changes
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2395 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.7.2
<soren> Sheesh. Calm down.
<soren> cjwatson: I'm supposed to be implementing some form of iscsi support in the installer. Can you think of any other installer components doing something like that that I could look at for inspiration? AFAIK (I'm a complete iscsi n00b), it's mostly a matter of passing some information to the iscsi initiator thing which (AFAIK) creates some block devices for the installer to use..
<cjwatson> err, sounds a little like how dmraid works, though that's a freaky hard
<cjwatson> er, a freaky hack
<cjwatson> or maybe the other lvm/raid stuff
<soren> Hmm..
<soren> I was thinking that it should preceed all of that.
<soren> All of the lvm/raid stuff needs to happen at the same time, because it can be layered like crazy.
<soren> that's not the case for iscsi. It just makes some block devices available for the rest of the partitioning magic to use.
<cjwatson> you could use an init.d script then
<cjwatson> /lib/partman/init.d that is
<soren> Sounds like a sensible place for it. I can interact with the user there?
<soren> debconf style, of course.
<cjwatson> in principle yes, though I don't think anything else in init.d does
<cjwatson> hmm
<cjwatson> from the sound of it, a better place would actually be disk-detect (in the hw-detect source package)
<cjwatson> since it's fundamentally just a weird case of disk block device detection
<soren> It is.
<soren> And yes, that does sound more sensible.
<soren> I'm stilling trying to get an overview of all the components and how they fit together, so I'll probably be bouncing this sort of thing off of you for a bit. Hope that's ok.
<cjwatson> no problem at all
<cjwatson> I know it's a bit of a maze at first
<soren> Think of it as an investment :)
<cjwatson> I do :)
<soren> cjwatson: What's this doing at the top of disk-detect.sh?
<soren> if [ "$(uname)" != Linux ]; then exit 0
<soren> fi
<soren> Seems a bit superfluous :)
<soren> Ah, hurd?
<cjwatson> I imagine so
<cjwatson> or freebsd
<cjwatson> d-i doesn't actually work completely on either of those yet, but has been partially ported in places
<cjwatson> might as well leave the stuff in since it's generally cheap and saves doing it again when the time comes
<soren> Sure. I didn't think of the freebsd or hurd use cases and then it seemed a bit odd.
<soren> cjwatson: I'm trying to work out why disk-detect get installed and called.. Any hints?
<soren> cjwatson: I can't find it anywhere in any dependency chain.. d-i itself only mentions it in documention, afaics..
<cjwatson> it's got an Installer-Menu-Item control field, so main-menu calls it
<cjwatson> it goes roughly in menu-item number order, modified by requirements imposed by dependencies
<soren> Ah, so it does.
<soren> What makes sure that it get installed at all, though?
<soren> Ah, think I got it.
<soren> grep is hard..
<cjwatson> soren: partman-base is Priority: standard, depends on harddrive-detection, provided by disk-detect
<cjwatson> anything Priority: standard gets installed by default
<soren> cjwatson: Oh. disk-detect is also mentioned in the pkg-list of debian-installer.
<soren> Ah, but that just includes it in the installer, that doesn't actually install it.
<cjwatson> right
<soren> Ok.. Got it.
<cjwatson> s/installer/initrd/
<soren> Er, yes.
<soren> Ok, so all the ordering stuff mentioned here http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/doc/talks/debconf6/paper/  is generally dictated by Installer-Menu-Item.
<soren> cjwatson: I'm just looking at the code to support dmraid.. It seems to me that the only way to enable it is by preseeding.. Is that a general approach to these more exotic kinds of things, or is it merely because its considered experimental?
<cjwatson> probably best not to use dmraid as an example
<soren> cjwatson: Oh?
<cjwatson> it's a nasty hack in a bunch of ways, one of which is the UI issue you mention
<cjwatson> if you can detect whether it's sane to enable iscsi, that's a lot better
<cjwatson> but if you can't detect it, then yeah, you're probably going to have to either (a) use preseeding (b) make it an optional installer components
<cjwatson> s/s$//
<soren> cjwatson: If I go with (b) I need to create a separate udeb, I suppose.. How would I then get access to that in the installer?
<soren> Is there a way to get a list of the available udebs and the choose to install one?
<cjwatson> in expert mode it'll ask
<cjwatson> or you can preseed anna/choose_modules=some_extra_thing
<soren> Oh, I see.
<cjwatson> if it's not very much code, it would probably be easier to put it in disk-detect and have a preseed for that
<cjwatson> we could even alias it ... iscsi => hw-detect/enable_iscsi or whatever
<soren> I don't think it's going to be a lot of code, no, but I need to create a udeb anyway to have the userspace tools available in the installer.
<soren> I didn't think of that until just now.
<cjwatson> right, but that's a udeb built out of the main iscsi source package or whatever; installer integration is often separate
<cjwatson> though, hmm, it would have to depend on the tools, that does suggest a separate udeb
<soren> Well, the dmraid code just anna-install's the dmraid-udeb if it gets activated.
<soren> I can't really decide which approach makes more sense.
<soren> Doing the configuration after partman is kind of useless, I suppose, and the only way to make sure it's done prior to that is to hook it into disk-detect (or something simiar).
<soren> Or?
<soren> And from there conditionally install the userspace utilities using anna if the user needs iscsi.
<cjwatson> <phone>, sorry
<soren> I'm in a meeting myself, so no worries.
<cjwatson> ok, off
<cjwatson> you definitely want to do it before partman
<cjwatson> using anna-install would be OK
<cjwatson> that way you wouldn't need a separate udeb for the installer integration, and could just use anna-install instead of a hard dependency
<soren> Exactly.
<Goosemoose> Can I get my server running apt-cache to handle the security updates too? Right now the clients are looking out to the internet to download security updates and the firewall is blocking them
<Goosemoose> Right now I'm using: d-i mirror/http/directory string /us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu and d-i apt-setup/security_host us.archive.ubuntu.com because install wasn't working without it. Now I opened the firewall just for that client and it goes through
<Goosemoose> I'd rather it get it all from the server though
<soren> Goosemoose: Why not just point it at your apt-cacher?
<Goosemoose> for the directory string?
<Goosemoose> i had tried that a few days ago and got an error, maybe it was just a fluke, i can try it again
<Goosemoose> right now i have d-i mirror/http/hostname string 10.0.2.131:3142
<soren> Goosemoose: No, for the security_host.
<Goosemoose> so you're saying add d-i mirror/http/directory string 10.0.2.131:3142
<soren> No.
<soren> Leave mirror/blah as is.
<soren> Do:
<soren> di apt-setup/security_host string 10.0.2.131:3142
<soren> Er..
<soren> d-i apt-setup/security_host string 10.0.2.131:3142
<soren> Hm.. Hang on.
<soren> Oh, I see the problem now!
<soren> Hah..
<Goosemoose> I'm listening :D
<soren> I said I saw the problem. Not the solution :)
<soren> It seems that /security is hardcoded.
<Goosemoose> haha
<soren> Er..
<Goosemoose> doh
<soren> I mean /ubuntu
<Goosemoose> ok, that would explain why i couldn't get it to work
<Goosemoose> soooo, should i create a symlink called ubuntu or something to trick it?
<soren> That won't work.
<soren> apt-cacher doesn't look at file system paths, it just uses the first bit of the URI to know which host to actually ask for the files.
<soren> Hm... I belive apt-cacher has some sort of aliasing system..
<soren> It does.
<soren> You could add something like:
<Goosemoose> so even if i type in d-i apt-setup/security_host string 10.0.2.131:3142 its still looking at the /ubuntu location
<Goosemoose> ok, listening
<soren> path_map = ubuntu security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<soren> to apt-cacher.conf
<Goosemoose> ok
<Goosemoose> you said to leave d-i mirror/http/directory string /us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu alone?
<Goosemoose> just change the security host
<soren> As long as you make sure you always remember to use "/nn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu" when you're not trying to get to the security stuff.
<soren> Goosemoose: Yes.
<Goosemoose> ok, but then wouldn't the client need access to that site?
<soren> Ok, from the top:
<soren> d-i mirror/http/directory string /us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<soren> d-i mirror/http/hostname string 10.0.2.131:3142
<soren> d-i apt-setup/security_host string 10.0.2.131:3142
<soren> Those three lines will result in the following in /etc/apt/sources.list:
<soren> deb http://10.0.2.131:3142/us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy main restricted blahblahbhal  # This is the regular (non-security) archive
<soren> deb http://10.0.2.131:3142/ubuntu gutsy main restricted blahblahbhal  # This is the security archive
<soren> The reason the latter works is due to the mapping we defined in apt-cacher.conf
<soren> i.e. path_map = ubuntu security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Goosemoose> ok i see
<Goosemoose> thanks, ill try that now
<soren> What I was just pointing out was that it's an easy mistake to just put "deb http://10.0.2.131:3142/ubuntu gutsy main restricted blahblahbhal" in your sources.list if you're writing it by hand, but that will only get you the security updates, not the regular (non-security) archive.
<Goosemoose> gotcha
<soren> ...so you just need to keep that in mind.. Now that I've mentioned it, it might spring to mind if you start seeing a lot of stuff missing from your archive :)
<Goosemoose> lol
<cjwatson> there's a bug about the hardcoding of /ubuntu, it just needs to be cleaned up in a couple of places, and ideally the preseed template should go to Debian so that we don't end up diverging on its name
<soren> cjwatson: You mentioned something about debconf aliases..
<soren> cjwatson: Does that just provide a means for defining short-hands for keys or is it for key *and* value?
<soren> cjwatson: I.e. can we make "iscsi" on the kernel command line mean "disk-setup/iscsi/enable=true"?
<cjwatson> preseed_aliases in the preseed package
<cjwatson> no, I think it would have to be iscsi=true
<cjwatson> but I think that would be clearer anyway
<soren> Oh, definitely.
<soren> The other thing would just be a bonus.
<soren> Ah..
<soren> No.
<soren> :)
<soren> Never mind.
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r863 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20070308ubuntu23
<cjwatson> xivulon: yes, that bug list is fine
<xivulon> m,kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk[-0-;plkl-;[,0m
<cjwatson> same to you
<xivulon> kids at the keyboard,
<cjwatson> heh
<xivulon> sorry
<cjwatson> evand: well done on -core-dev!
<soren> cjwatson: The code that grabs the stuff from the kernel commandline and turns it into preseed stuff... Where's that? greping through the preseed code for /proc/commandline doesn't give me anything.
<cjwatson> it's spelled /proc/cmdline ...
<cjwatson> but in any case, it actually shows up as environment variables
<soren> *headdesk*
<cjwatson> /bin/env2debconf, called from /lib/debian-installer-startup.d/S30env-preseed
<soren> Er... say what?
<soren> How does it end up as environment variables?
<cjwatson> I believe the kernel puts stuff from the kernel command line in the environment by default
<soren> I've never noticed that. How odd.
<cjwatson> it's possible that other init implementations clear it out
<cjwatson> but busybox init doesn;t
<cjwatson> doesn't
<soren> That doesn't add up...
<soren> The init in our initramfs goes through the contents of /proc/cmdline to fish them out..
<soren> Why would it do that if they're already there?  Hmm..
<cjwatson> don't recall, I just know it works. :)
<soren> I'm just trying to work out if there was any simple way to magically turn "iscsi"  on the kernel command line into something useful. That would really be optimal.
<soren> Even if it just set it to an empty string would be usable.
<cjwatson> I don't think that's a good idea; it's too likely to clash with future options parsed by the kernel itself
<cjwatson> even iscsi=true is skating on thin ice there
<cjwatson> all the foo/bar=blah things are safe because the kernel never uses keys containing /
<soren> Hm... point.
<evand> thanks cjwatson !
<evand> \o/
<Goosemoose> damnit, still getting installation step failed and select and install software
<Goosemoose> if i go back to the menu and click install it goes fine
<Goosemoose> soren, the client still tried to access the internet via http://91.189.88.31/ubuntu/dists/gusty/Release
<soren> I can't imagine why.. cjwatson is likely to have better guesses than me.
<Goosemoose> cj, you still around?
<Goosemoose> as soon as the install finishes here i can get the install log
<soren> Goosemoose:  That would be lovely.
<Goosemoose> almost there
<Goosemoose> ok, got the file
<Goosemoose> posting it to pastebin now
<Goosemoose> wow its 6 megs
<Goosemoose> guess ill need to post it to my site
<Goosemoose> oops only 600k
<Goosemoose> was gonna say!
<Goosemoose> ok its up http://www.damien-hs.edu/syslog
<Goosemoose> soren or cjwatson, if you guys see the problem ,please let me know
<cjwatson> Dec 18 22:18:48 in-target: E: Method http has died unexpectedly!
<soren> Goosemoose: How are you running your apt-cacher?
<cjwatson> looks like random network interruption, hard to say for sure
<cjwatson> at any rate that's internal to apt
<Goosemoose> hmm, the server and client are hooked up to the same switch
<cjwatson> could be a bug in the server, sure
<Goosemoose> soren, followed that apt-cacher ubuntu install guide
<cjwatson> mvo would be the best person to debug that
<cjwatson> if it's possible to give him a reasonably compact reproduction recipe
<Goosemoose> funny thing is if i go back when i get the software install errror to the menu, then click install software it goes through
<cjwatson> right, hence my "random" comment
<cjwatson> it might well work fine if you ran it through again
<Goosemoose> happens every time though
<Goosemoose> no, ran it 5 times
<cjwatson> odd
<Goosemoose> i still see it attempting to go through the firewall too, though I think it's sucessfull, but I want to avoid that for the other clients. This one I gave all access to
<soren> It's apt-cacher that's messing up.
<Goosemoose> interesting
<soren> Sorry, I lost my network for a little bit.
<Goosemoose> hmm
<soren> Dec 18 22:11:58 base-installer:   500 Can't connect to ubuntu:80 (Bad hostname 'ubuntu')
<Goosemoose> no problem soren
<Goosemoose> ok, there is no machine called ubuntu:80
<soren> Did you set those mappings as I said?
<Goosemoose> so why would it be connecting to that?
<Goosemoose> yes
<cjwatson> it dies twice, so it may just not be reliable enough to last for a full install ...
<soren> Goosemoose: It's apt-cacher that's trying to connect to at host called ubuntu.
<Goosemoose> strange
<soren> Goosemoose: because those mappings aren't taking effect.
<Goosemoose> path_map = ubuntu security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Goosemoose> i have that
<Goosemoose> let me pastebin my apt config
<soren> Where's that guide you mentioned?
<cjwatson> oh yes, I misread that as a client-side error, good catch soren
<Goosemoose> i have it printed, let me find it online
<soren> I don't remember if it runs as a mod_perl thing..
<Goosemoose> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntu-tutorials.com%2F2007%2F01%2F08%2Fsave-bandwidth-during-updates-with-apt-cacher-ubuntu-610%2F&ei=0VloR7-WOaXqpATM9-nWBA&usg=AFQjCNEK1wayl7Xg7LchBYrDNfOg910M9Q&sig2=Y0hR-ArQXrHEw20kO12sIQ
<soren> If it does, you might need to restart apache for those changes to take effect.
 * cjwatson knows nothing about apt-cacher and will go to bed
<Goosemoose> hmm, good point, it does run off of apache, let me try restarting apache
<Goosemoose> good night cjwatson, thanks for the help
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: BTW, if you want my attention, you need to say "cjwatson" for it to effectively highlight; I don't highlight just on "cj" because it would be a bit crazy
<Goosemoose> sure thing
<soren> cjwatson: When you've done that see what happens if you go to: http://10.0.2.131:3142/ubuntu
<cjwatson> I'm on enough channels that I need mechanical assistance to keep up ;)
<cjwatson> soren: not me :)
<Goosemoose> let me see if i can go to that before i reboot
<soren> cjwatson: Gah..
<Goosemoose> yeah i have mine on my mirc at home
<soren> Goosemoose: When you've done that see what happens if you go to: http://10.0.2.131:3142/ubuntu
<Goosemoose> i can see it now before i reboot apache soren
<soren> What can you see?
<Goosemoose> looks like a php info type page
<Goosemoose> Apt-cacher version 0.1
<Goosemoose> has the config settings
<Goosemoose> Usage: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list so all your HTTP sources are prepended with the address of your apt-cacher machine and the port, like this:
<Goosemoose> deb http://ftp.au.debian.org/debian unstable main contrib non-free
<Goosemoose> becomes
<Goosemoose> deb http://yourcache.example.com:3142/ftp.au.debian.org/debian unstable main contrib non-free
<soren> Does it show the mapping?
<Goosemoose> no
<Goosemoose> so let me reboot and then see if it does
<soren> Try this: http://10.0.2.131:3142/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release
<Goosemoose> ok restarted
<Goosemoose> still dont see the mapping
<Goosemoose> and that url never loads
<soren> Odd. It works for me. I've just set the same mapping.
<soren> Is your apt-cacher machine allowed to access security.ubuntu.com?
<Goosemoose> hmm
<soren> Firewallwise?
<Goosemoose> yes, it has full access
<Goosemoose> yup, looks like it's in new zealand when i ping it
<soren> Did you stop and start apache? Or just reload?
<Goosemoose> restart
<soren> Goosemoose: That's very odd.
<Goosemoose> ill try stop/start, should be the same
<soren> Goosemoose: Mine shows it just fine on that page.
<Goosemoose> http://pastebin.com/d7a66ab5
<Goosemoose> there's my apt conf file
<soren> Looks about right.
<Goosemoose> hmm
<Goosemoose> i dont have to restart apt right?
<Goosemoose> it restarts with apache?
<Goosemoose> hmm
<Goosemoose> oh you can restart apt-cacher direclty, just a sec
<Goosemoose> im running sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitiude upgrade and it seems to be d/l a lot of security files
<Goosemoose> by the way, running sudo all the time is a huge PIA!
#ubuntu-installer 2007-12-19
<soren> Try the link from above again.
<Goosemoose> works now
<soren> Great.
<Goosemoose> trying to reinstall now
 * soren is going to bed
<Goosemoose> good night!
<Goosemoose> im taking off for home
<Goosemoose> ill check on this tomorrow
<CIA-4> ubiquity: superm1 * r2396 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog desktop/ubiquity-mythbuntu.desktop.in): show proper image in ubiquity-mythbuntu.desktop
<CIA-4> casper: cjwatson * r455 casper/debian/ (casper.init changelog):
<CIA-4> casper: * Avoid ejecting the CD if booting from an ISO image rather than from a
<CIA-4> casper:  physical CD (thanks, Agostino Russo; LP: #176014).
<CIA-4> casper: cjwatson * r456 casper/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.113
<xivulon> cjwatson, I am back, thanks for the thumbs up
<xivulon> I have posted a second patch for fstab.d (bug 173659)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173659 in partman-auto-loop "Add /host/boot to fstab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173659
<xivulon> That said I think I have to go through finish.d as well since the mounting scripts there do not seem to like bindmounts
<xivulon> did not have time to do it yesterday
<Goosemoose> Hey Guys
<Goosemoose> Soren, that fix yesterday worked for security, the install went through fine. Only problem now is that I still need to remove 'splash' from grub to get ubuntu to start
<Goosemoose> cjwatson, you around?
<Goosemoose> hey stgraber, i noticed you don't have any monitor d-i commands in your preseed file, how are you handling that?
<Torgoton> Hey all. I know this may be the wrong forum, but I'm having serious trouble with the Mini ISO, and no one in #ubuntu seems to have any clue that the Mini ISO even exists. Would I be way OT here?
<Goosemoose> Sorry, I'm not sure what the mini iso is either. That like the usb version?
<Torgoton> It's a small ISO (9MB for Gutsy) that is supposed to allow installation over a network. It crashes on my system.
<Goosemoose> Ahh, I'm installing over a network using a local server and a tftp server
<Goosemoose> that what you're talking about?
<Torgoton> Yes, but the Mini ISO is supposed to ... help ... and be a smaller download. I also think it can use ftp or http besides tftp, and it can install from the usual repositories.
<Torgoton> I have captured the startup log here, FYI: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48887/
<Goosemoose> Sorry, I wouldn't the one to help you there. I'm still trying to get my network install to work properly
<Torgoton> Best of luck!
<Goosemoose> you too
<Goosemoose> when some of the other guys come back around , they are very helpful
<Torgoton> Thanks. Any other rooms you might suggest?
<Torgoton> #ubuntu-boot maybe?
<Torgoton> laptop? server?
<Goosemoose> ubuntu-server
<xivulon> Goosemoose if you install over a local server you may also use pxe booting without any need for an ISO
<xivulon> unknown_bootoption+0x0/0x260 might that be because of bad memory?
<xivulon> at least that was what came out on a quick googling
<xivulon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=516953
<xivulon> don't think that unknown_bootoption is per se a fatal error though
<xivulon> the command line options look strange
<xivulon> Here is a guide for pxe installation: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<xivulon> Torgoton see if the above helps
<xivulon> The dump shows 36MB available, is this what you have?
<Torgoton> xivulon, thanks! But I haven't found a PXE guide that works with a laptop. I'm going to try with the alternate CD. Downloading now.
<Torgoton> Yes 36MB.
<xivulon> Not sure whether that is enough for Ubuntu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<xivulon> even though I would not think that would trigger a kernel panic
<xivulon> for PXE you need to have an ethernet card/bios that supports network booting
<Torgoton> A page says the alternate requires 32MB
<Torgoton> My laptop does, but the card doesn't. There are boot floppies that then do a PXE, but not for laptops, that I've seen.
<Torgoton> here it is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<xivulon> 32MB is the absolute minimum, you might also want to consider distros that are designed for low spec such as DSL or PuppyLinux
<Torgoton> I tried DSL, but DSL really likes a CD drive, and this machine doesn't have one. Since Ubuntu claims to need 32MB RAM, and run on a 486, I'd really like to give it a good try.
<xivulon> did you try different acpi boot options such as acpi=off/acpi=force?
<Torgoton> heh. there's no ACPI on this machine. I have tried NOACPI.
<xivulon> acpi=off
<Torgoton> ok. I'll try that. I'm copying the alternate ISO to the machine now (will take 35 minutes!) and then will extract the files to a partition, then use lilo to start it, like I did the mini ISO.
<Goosemoose> xivulon, i am using pxe for my installs
<Goosemoose> Torgoton is using the iso
<Goosemoose> my problem is the splash line in grub is preventing startup
<Goosemoose> i have to manually remove it
<xivulon> Torgoton, if you have to go through all that trouble and already have a bootloader capable of launching a kernel (assuming you can also make it work) then you can use a netboot approach
<Torgoton> One would think. I tried debootstrap, but since I'm on Woody, it fails because the kernel is too old when it attempts to chroot.
<xivulon> you save on HD the netboot kernel/initrd and boot those with whatever bootloader you want, it's still an alternate installer except that deb packages are downloaded on the fly
<xivulon> Goosemoose what do you mean that usplash is preventing startup? And why is it difficult to remove?
<xivulon> # defoptions=quiet splash
<Goosemoose> because im using pxe to install on 500 machines
<xivulon> that's the menu.lst line to change then you run update-grub
<Goosemoose> yes, in the grub line the command splash is creating a blank screen on boot
<Goosemoose> if i remove it , im fine
<Torgoton> xivulon, netboot kernel/initrd is exactly what should be on the mini iso. That didn't seem to work, as seen by my debug dump.
<xivulon> netboot spares you the trouble to download a full ISO, it does not fix kernel panic.
<Torgoton> heh
<xivulon> It does not matter what installation method you use since all use the same kernel
<Torgoton> well then... what's the issue, might you suppose?
<xivulon> I am not a kernel expert by a long stretch, I suppose acpi or memory.
<Torgoton> Does the kernel really work on a 486? I mean... do you know what would happen if it were compiled for pentium?
<xivulon> Goosemoose, "splash" should be in the kernel options passed to the pxe clients by the server
<xivulon> My guess is that the kernel should work on a 486, but do not trust what I say on this topic
<Goosemoose> these are P4's
<xivulon> P4 will surely work
<Goosemoose> only works if i remove splash
<xivulon> my bad was thinking you where referring about usplash in the installation initrd as opposed to the installed initrd, of course the first one does not use usplash at all
<xivulon> not sure if you can preseed menu.lst defoptions
<xivulon> I seem to remember that defoptions is generated also using installation-time boot parameters (cannot look at the code now)
<xivulon> In case you can use late_command/success_command to change that
<Goosemoose> hmm
<xivulon> no framebuffer also has as sideeffect to disable splash in menu.lst
<xivulon> debian-installer/framebuffer=false
<xivulon> I am sure cjwatson can suggest more elegant ways
<xivulon> it's worth trying booting with "nosplash" that might be carried through via grub-installer into menu.lst
<Goosemoose> does the framebuffer=false have any other affects?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-12-20
<Torgoton> I know this isn't a support room, but nobody in #ubuntu is able to help. I can't even get the installer to start, and I've been installing Linux for years. Is someone up for a challenge?
<Torgoton> Here's the startup and nearly immediate crash log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48887/ (had to capture with serial console)
<finchx6> anyone here??
<cjwatson_> argh, Torgoton left again
<cjwatson> I've helped him by /msg; he wanted the separate 386 build of the installer, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/386/mini.iso
<Torgoton> Shall I try again here?
<bluszcz> hell
<bluszcz> i've created dapper server install with new kernel 2.6.22, but installer shouts "lack of kernel modules". anyone can help me?
<cjwatson> bluszcz: porting dapper to 2.6.22 is very very hard. Unless you're already an installer expert (in which case you won't need help) I would strongly advise not attempting it.
<cjwatson> bluszcz: what is the hardware problem that is leading you to do this?
<thoreauputic> I realise that this is not a support channel, but I have a rather developer-like issue and I'm wondering if anyone can point me at some docs. I have made a live CD based on 7.04 and am trying to create a simple install to hard disk option.
<thoreauputic> Google is not helping me :) The wiki concentrates on graphical and usb installs, etc...
<thoreauputic> What should I read?
<thoreauputic> Oh, the CD is withour X - http://inx.maincontent.net "INX IS Not X"
<thoreauputic> s/withour/without
<cjwatson> feisty's ubiquity didn't really have anything resembling a text mode
<cjwatson> gutsy's is getting there, but whether you can run that on feisty ...
<thoreauputic> cjwatson: hi
<cjwatson> you could try starting by backporting gutsy's ubiquity, I gues
<cjwatson> s
<thoreauputic> cjwatson: I naively supposed that I could dump the loop mounted filesystem.squashfs onto the drive..
<cjwatson> well, that's the core of ubiquity, but it kind of has to do some other stuff too :)
<thoreauputic> there'e an initrd mismatch or something of the sort?
<cjwatson> you have to configure locales, timezones, username/password
<cjwatson> keyboard
<cjwatson> you have to do partitioning
<cjwatson> you have to remove the installer itself from the system after you've copied it
<cjwatson> bunch of stuff like that
<thoreauputic> cjwatson: that's OK - first I just need it to boot :)
<cjwatson> I suspect that if you try, you'll end up reinventing ubiquity
<thoreauputic> exactly
<thoreauputic> which is why I'm here :)
<cjwatson> I'm not interested in helping people reinvent ubiquity ;-)
<thoreauputic> and I'm pleased that you are taking the time to talk to me, thanks
<cjwatson> like I say, I would start by backporting gutsy's ubiquity, and work from there ...
<thoreauputic> I don't want to reinvent anything!
<cjwatson> there are likely to be a few issues like console-setup mismatch
<thoreauputic> OK, so this is not trivial...
<thoreauputic> obviously :)
<cjwatson> unfortunately not yet
<thoreauputic> The partitiobing I have working adequately
<cjwatson> oh, hmm, even in gutsy there's only a noninteractive frontend, bah
<cjwatson> I got confused
<cjwatson> I'd actually like somebody to write a decent text frontend
<thoreauputic> This CD is aimed at helping people become familiar with CLI
<thoreauputic> plus have some fun with thr framebuffer ( mplayer etc)
<thoreauputic> http://inx.maincontent.net/album/1.png.html  <-- slideshow of the CD in action
<cjwatson> yeah, I'd really love to have a better answer here in ubiquity
<cjwatson> we just don't really as yet
<thoreauputic> will ubiquity run on directfb ? :)
<cjwatson> hmm, just uses gtk, don't see why it shouldn't
<cjwatson> Paging the Man> haha
<thoreauputic> cjwatson: so far all the doc I have read on directfb are either incomprehensible or impossible with the available Ubuntu packages
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> cjwatson: I make heavy use of GNU Screen :)
<thoreauputic> on INX
<cjwatson> I think you have to relink it against gtk+-directfb
<cjwatson> which might involve producing rebuilt versions of python-gtk and ubiquity
<thoreauputic> OK I'm out of my depth, I fear
<thoreauputic> :(
<thoreauputic> So, there's no relatively straightforward method for writing a shell script that puts a simple live CD without X onto the hard drive? I can do it from an ordnary install of course...
<cjwatson> so, you could certainly look at ubiquity/scripts/install.py and clone the bits that copy everything across
<cjwatson> if you're booting with casper, then the read-only part of the CD should be in /rofs
<thoreauputic> By the way, the Gutsy kernel is a pain to get working with framebuffer ( yes, ive read the bug)
<cjwatson> so using 'cp -a' on that should be a good start
<thoreauputic> cjwatson: yes I already did that - also tried loop mounting the casper/filesystem.squashfs
<thoreauputic> both produce an apparently complete file system, but neither noots from hard drive
<thoreauputic> with grub pointing in the right direction, of course
<cjwatson> you'll probably need to chroot /blah update-initramfs
<cjwatson> -u
<thoreauputic> aha
<cjwatson> see the configure_hardware function in ubiquity/scripts/install.py
<thoreauputic> and how do I get grub to recognise the hard drive from the chroot?
<cjwatson> that also has to fix up the kernel symlinks
<cjwatson> so do check the code, since it's not entirely trivial
<cjwatson> bind-mounting /proc and /dev into the chroot should do it
<thoreauputic> OK - so the initrd and vmlinuz are not the right ones by default, correct?
<cjwatson> (mount --bind /proc /target/proc etc.)
<thoreauputic> OK thanks - I'' look at all that
<thoreauputic> * I'll
<thoreauputic> the alternative ( not very nice for most users) is to use debootstrap and download the whole thing, followed by config etc.
<thoreauputic> cjwatson: thanks for the pointers - I shall delve more deeply :)
<xivulon> cjwatson you think you can merge the wubi patches after alpha2?
<xivulon> I'd like to have everything ready for alpha3 if possible
<thoreauputic> cjwatson: thanks for your help - I shall leave you in peace now :) Hope you have a good holiday!
<cjwatson> xivulon: I'll see what I can do, but I don't want to promise anything as for almost all of that time I'll be on holiday
<cjwatson> xivulon: evand might be around for some of that time, and he's core-dev now
<cjwatson> thoreauputic: if you do find that doing a text frontend for ubiquity is the right answer, we'd be more than happy to work on merging it
<thoreauputic> cjwatson: So far I'm really only an amateur bash scripter - if I learn more I might actually become useful at some stage :)
<thoreauputic> I have a couple of people looking at the installer project - obe of them might come up with something, you never know
<thoreauputic> *one
<thoreauputic> cjwatson: I've looked at "bootcd" and "debian-live", but neither of them are as useful as casper as far as i can see
<thoreauputic> although I know debian-live used casper at some stage
<cjwatson> debian-live uses something called live-initramfs which is a fork of casper
<cjwatson> but for Ubuntu it's better to use casper, I suspect
<cjwatson> though somebody should work on merging back changes
<thoreauputic> anyway, thanks again - I'm off to Google. :)
<thoreauputic> bye!
<xivulon> cjwatson: sure, I'll bother evand
<CIA-22> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2397 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py ubiquity/osextras.py):
<CIA-22> ubiquity: * udev 117 merged all udev tools into a single binary called udevadm.
<CIA-22> ubiquity:  Check for this and use it instead of udevinfo if available.
<CIA-22> grub-installer: cjwatson * r720 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-22> grub-installer: * udev 117 merged all udev tools into a single binary called udevadm.
<CIA-22> grub-installer:  Check for this and use it instead of udevinfo if available.
<CIA-22> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r553 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog init.d/auto_mountpoints):
<CIA-22> partman-basicfilesystems: * udev 117 merged all udev tools into a single binary called udevadm.
<CIA-22> partman-basicfilesystems:  Check for this and use it instead of udevinfo if available.
<cjwatson> xivulon: for future reference, please use 'diff -u' when generating patches; diff's default output is not very good for most purposes
<xivulon> cjwatson: np, let me know if you need me to regenerate the current diffs
<cjwatson> wouldn't hurt but probably isn't necessary
<xivulon> I can do that tonight
<xivulon> for update-grub you can also diff against http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/lupin/hardy/annotate/ago%40nbago-20071212234211-5cirxnh5zfkgqvzh?file_id=updategrub-20071021190150-hexwoe8fo26l1f9b-10
<xivulon> and for autopartition-loop http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/wubi/hardy/annotate/ago%40nbago-20071211014514-8sofvucs11hvdfwy?file_id=autopartitionloop-20071008002841-x6i7u2jcizw74pyu-7
<xivulon> update-grub above should address bug 175772
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175772 in grub "Update-grub does not set kopt correctly in loopinstallations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175772
<xivulon> autopartition-loop bug 176019
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176019 in partman-auto-loop "Disk images might be generated on the Windows side" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176019
<xivulon> I would not put such patches onto alpha2 though
<xivulon> lupin/hardy (casper+lupin-support) would also need to be used in the CD
<xivulon> lupin-support should almost vanish after the patches are in
<cjwatson> could you please add entries to debian/changelog when committing to lupin? Saves me having to write them after the fact for you :-)
<bluszcz> cjwatson: i manage it@
<bluszcz> i finally create my own dapper with new kernel
<bluszcz> cjwatson: some times ago i was debian maintainer ;)
<cjwatson> did you backport udev too?
<bluszcz> cjwatson: not yet, but actually parts needed by me works fine (installer with new kernel, udeb files)
<bluszcz> cjwatson: it wasn't hard
<bluszcz> cjwatson: tricky was, because some pkg-list/config has been changed in di
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> this is why I don't advise it to non-experts - you have to keep track of the changes there and get it just right
<xivulon> cjwatson: sure, (slowly) getting up to speed with established procedures ;P
<xivulon> when will 2.6.24 land on the daily builds?
<xivulon> +/-
<cjwatson> I think it's already there
<cjwatson> subject to build failures
<cjwatson> AFAICS today's daily builds have it
<xivulon> nice! wanted to check whether the hanging bugs are gone!
<cjwatson> I'm pretty sure these dailies are very raw so you may run into other issues
<CIA-22> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2398 ubiquity/ (aclocal.m4 configure configure.ac): bump to 1.7.3
<xivulon> cjwatson, possibly the most urgent patches for me are the new lupin/casper hooks and update-grub
<xivulon> without stable hook interface it's difficult to release anything, and update-grub is annoying to go around, all the rest I can keep overriding until the patches are upstream
<CarlFK> does the u-server installer use the same kernel as the alt cd installer?
<nijaba> hello. anybody knows a way to add a source in a ks or preseed autoinstall (apart from doing it in the post-install)?
<CarlFK> nijaba: yeah... hang on
 * nijaba is hanging on
<cjwatson> nijaba: source as in sources.list? 'd-i apt-setup/local0/repository string http://example.com/ubuntu gutsy main'
<CarlFK> # Additional repositories, local[0-9] available
<CarlFK> d-i apt-setup/local0/repository string deb http://local.server/ubuntu feisty main
<nijaba> thanks to both of you
<cjwatson> the quote CarlFK gives is from the installation guide but unfortunately contains a mistake (in the guide itself)
<cjwatson> you have to omit the 'deb '
<cjwatson> this has been corrected upstream
<CarlFK> doh
<cjwatson> CarlFK: same kernel> yes, during installation; it installs a different one though
<nijaba> which part of the installation guide?  I search for it before asking
<nijaba> found it...
<nijaba> Time to go to bed, it was in front of me !
<xivulon> is it ok to edit the debian changelog manually?
<xivulon> cjwatson for autopartition-loop I could commit to a new partman-auto-loop branch if you prefer
#ubuntu-installer 2007-12-21
<xivulon> https://code.launchpad.net/~ago/partman-auto-loop/lupin-support
<Torgoton> Hey all. I managed to get Ubuntu to start to install on my ancient laptop. Gutsy kernel crashed every time, but Dapper started the process ok, if VERY slow.
<Torgoton> Would that be an installer issue, or a kernel issue?
<CarlFK> Torgoton: "start to install" = installing stuff to HD or just booting the installer ?
<Torgoton> just booting the installer, CarlFK.
<Torgoton> that is, starting the installer crashes with Gutsy Mini ISO/netboot files (linux and initrd.gz) but the Dapper version starts fine.
<CarlFK> what about the 'check cd" ?  (which also boots a kernel
<CarlFK> ah, that kinda boot
<Torgoton> Yeah. This is a very old 33MHz 486 with 36MB RAM. No CD, no USB.
<CarlFK> sounding like an installer
<CarlFK> wow
<Torgoton> yeah!
<CarlFK> pretty sure 48 is the minimum
<Torgoton> wow is an understatement. "Installing the base system" has been going for something like 5 hours.
<Torgoton> There's a page that says 32MB is the minimum... looking for it....
<CarlFK> im surprised the HD is big enough :)
<Torgoton> heh. The drive that came with the machine is 170MB, but it now has a 5GB drive.
<Torgoton> Here it is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Torgoton> The end has Absolute minimum requirements: 486, 32MB RAM, 300MB disk.
<CarlFK> um, thats not what I see...
<CarlFK> oh wait.. that end
<Torgoton> yea.
<CarlFK> Whats a "graphical installation" ?
<Torgoton> I imagine that's one including the X Window System.
<Torgoton> or maybe... graphical installation.
<CarlFK> 300 isn't enough, cuz 350 gets used during the install
<Torgoton> Yeah. That must be it. I'm doing a text install. Over a serial port, actually.
<CarlFK> I have a feeling the 32m is out of date too
<Torgoton> Would you like to see the debug dump from my attempt with Gutsy?
<CarlFK> heh - I have a 32m stick I have been using to debug a cpu speed problem... just a sec
<CarlFK> sure
<Torgoton> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48887/
<cjwatson> kernel crash => kernel issue
<cjwatson> you're still using the generic kernel though
<CarlFK> will now that you put it that way :)
<cjwatson> you sure you're using the 386 build I pointed you to? that should be built against the -386 kernel, not -generic
<Torgoton> That is using the two files from the Gutsy Mini ISO.
<cjwatson> there are multiple gutsy mini.iso builds
<Torgoton> aha!
<cjwatson> in /msg, I pointed you to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/386/mini.iso
<cjwatson> the /386 in there is significant - you may have missed it
<Torgoton> yes you did. I thought I tried that one as well, but will try again to be triply sure. <sigh> Time to stop the current install... five hours into it. :)
<cjwatson> you're definitely using something built with the -generic kernel - either netboot/386/mini.iso is misbuilt, or you picked the wrong one :)
<cjwatson> (not saying the former ain't possible)
<cjwatson> for the record, I think 36MB RAM should work fine in gutsy, though you may get kicked into lowmem mode
<cjwatson> should actually be rather faster than dapper, at least the installer side of things
<cjwatson> we did some serious memory work in d-i over the summer, which shaved off 16MB+
<CarlFK> Torgoton: what media are you booting from?
<Torgoton> booting from hard drive, using Lilo to load the image. Woody is installed on the machine.
<CarlFK> neat :)
<Torgoton> thanks.
<Torgoton> ok it's going to take a few minutes to set up.
<CarlFK> you might want to try kexec
<CarlFK> wget linux/initrd.gz, use kexec to boot them
<cjwatson> kexec from a woody kernel?
<cjwatson> probably won't work so well
<CarlFK> why would it matter?
<Torgoton> I've never heard of kexec before.
<CarlFK> assuming it works at all..
<Torgoton> holy crap! X started!
<Torgoton> it never worked before, and it's not pretty. 320x200x1.
<cjwatson> CarlFK: the kexec syscalls didn't exist in the woody kernel
<cjwatson> kexec is a relatively recent thing
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/28713/
<cjwatson> as regards disk space, a debootstrap of gutsy takes up 210MB or so
<CarlFK> ah, so much for that idea
<cjwatson> the standard task is another 51MB
<Torgoton> getting the *386* mini iso...
<cjwatson> kexec was merged into Linux in 2.6.13
<cjwatson> woody had, er ...
<Torgoton> 2.2.20
<cjwatson> or 2.4.18
<cjwatson> but either way, certainly no dice
<Torgoton> so should I use lilo or try kexec?
<cjwatson> don't bother with kexec, it won't work
<Torgoton> ok. booting...
<Torgoton> crash
<Torgoton> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49098/
<cjwatson> ok, it's at least the right kernel this time
<Torgoton> baby steps...
<cjwatson> it's having trouble trying to set up the right MMU bits for your machine
<cjwatson> alternative_instructions is pretty fundamental
<Torgoton> The CPU is a 486SL, if it matters.
<Torgoton> I think... :)
<cjwatson> this is way out of my field, and squarely in the kernel team's turf
<Torgoton> Yep, 33MHz 486SL
<Torgoton> Hm. Would it still be an Ubuntu issue?
<cjwatson> could be, since it seems to be in the paravirt_ops stuff
<cjwatson> which IIRC is something we took as an external patch, though I may misremember and it could be it's mainline now
<cjwatson> subject to timezone and holiday vagaries, #ubuntu-kernel should be able to help more
<cjwatson> and speaking of timezones, I have to go to bed now
<cjwatson> good luck :)
<Torgoton> Thanks so much, cj and carl.
<CarlFK> qemu with 32m says it isn't enough
<CarlFK> 38 is ok, but low mem mode
<banyao> hello
<banyao> I am new
<banyao>   8-)
<xivulon> cjwatson, I have added a banch to partman-auto-loop, I hope that simplifies handling of a couple of patches
<xivulon> I also need to patch partman/commit.d/*format_* since in case of loopfiles they format the containing device as opposed of the loopfile
<xivulon> that though seems scattered around
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> thanks for the branch
<xivulon> what is a good place to submit such patch(es)?
<xivulon> commit.d/50format_ext3 for instance
<xivulon> in partman_auto_loop I still have not figured out a good way to skip disk-free-space checks, it's left as TBD
<cjwatson> branches intended to be merged should usually have an associated bug that refers to the branch
<xivulon> Is that "propose for merging"?
<xivulon> and/or  link to bug report?
<xivulon> I'll use both
<xivulon> done
<xivulon> cjwatson where should I add a branch for patches against update_grub and /lib/partman/commit.d/50format_*
 * xivulon likes LP
<cjwatson> update-grub is in the grub package
<cjwatson> it is not in bzr so you cannot add a branch
<cjwatson> use diff -u and attach the output
<cjwatson> there is no one branch you can use for commit.d/50format_*
<cjwatson> several different packages are involved
<xivulon> I have diff at the moment plus patched file to be diffed (forgot to do diff -u yesterday)
<cjwatson> you don't really need to show patches for all of them though, they're all the same and I can just duplicate it across
<xivulon> what's a good place to submit such patches?
<cjwatson> pick one of the packages
<xivulon> ok
<xivulon> I can add a branch in https://code.launchpad.net/partman-ext3/
<xivulon> bug 177868
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177868 in partman-ext3 "When loopfiles are used mkfs has to target the file and not the containing device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177868
<xivulon> cjwatson can you please remind evand to follow up with https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bugs?field.tag=wubi ?
<cjwatson> no, because he's on holiday until the new year
<xivulon> aha I tried to contact him yesterday night
<xivulon> np
<xivulon> ps yesterday I had this error in grub-installer, did not have time to dig further, does the syslog ring any bell?
<xivulon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49146/
<cjwatson> no, sorry, there doesn't seem to be a lot to go on there
<xivulon> np, I'll do new runs in more verbose mode, that happened late yesterday and had a hard time keeping the eyelids up
<xivulon> have to go now, have a nice holiday everyone!
<CarlFK> how can I pass this as a kernel parameter? tasksel tasksel/first multiselect ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-desktop
<cjwatson> I'm not convinced you can
<CarlFK> is this worth trying: tasksel/first=ubuntu-standard,ubuntu-desktop
<cjwatson> not without bug 174557 being fixed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174557 in tasksel "tasksel/first preseed syntax is inconvenient" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174557
<cjwatson> no, that won't work unfortunately
<cjwatson> can't you use a preseed file?
<CarlFK> yes, but I was trying to only have 1 file
<cjwatson> (it would have to be tasksel:tasksel/first=blah anyway, but still won't work due to tasksel splitting the value on ", "
<cjwatson> )
<CarlFK> i think this worked: tasksel:tasksel/first="ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-desktop"
<CarlFK> Dec 21 14:33:26 frontend: --> SET tasksel/first ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-desktop
<CIA-22> netcfg: cjwatson * r618 ubuntu/ (base-installer debian/changelog netcfg-common.c):
<CIA-22> netcfg: * Add an /etc/network/interfaces stanza for lo even if the netcfg menu
<CIA-22> netcfg:  item wasn't run (LP: #9532).
<CIA-22> netcfg: cjwatson * r619 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.40ubuntu3
#ubuntu-installer 2007-12-22
<CIA-22> oem-config: cjwatson * r390 oem-config/ (debian/changelog oem-config-dm): * Append to /var/log/oem-config.log rather than overwriting it.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-12-15
<CIA-61> console-setup: cjwatson * r88 ubuntu/ (Keyboard/ckbcomp debian/changelog):
<CIA-61> console-setup: Set plain or shifted PrintScreen key to generate VoidSymbol rather than
<CIA-61> console-setup: Ctrl-backslash (LP: #279973).
<CIA-61> console-setup: cjwatson * r89 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu4
<cjwatson> kirkland: should bug 120375 still have hardy tasks open, given that it seems to have been addressed in bug 290885? (I'm trying to clean up the 8.04.2 bug list a bit)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 120375 in mdadm "cannot boot raid1 with only one disk" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/120375
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290885 in initramfs-tools "SRU: Backport of Boot Degraded RAID functionality from Intrepid to Hardy" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290885
<kirkland> cjwatson: hi there, welcome back...  120375 should be done.  i'm closing it now.
<cjwatson> cool, thanks
<kirkland> cjwatson: the server guide documentation for hardy should be fixed though, as one needs to run grub-install manually on /dev/md0 to get the bootloader installed on both disks
<cjwatson> server guide rather than installation guide?
<cjwatson> I assume in the installer it Just Works
<kirkland> cjwatson: correct
<kirkland> cjwatson: only an issue on upgrades
<cjwatson> ok, I've never touched the server guide myself :)
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'll take care of it
<kirkland> cjwatson: you might enjoy this ...  http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_-mej0A6dVeU/SUXo_OoBNwI/AAAAAAAAALk/OgleC83i6_Q/s1600-h/ubuntu.png
<kirkland> cjwatson: i created a new package, screen-profiles, with a couple of advanced screenrc profiles, and a "select-screen-profile" binary
<cjwatson> yow, bright :)
<kirkland> cjwatson: full blog post at http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2008/12/ubuntu-server-includes-window-manager.html
<kirkland> cjwatson: if you've got any neat "screen hacks" you're willing to share, ping me at some point about them :-)
<cjwatson> the only interesting thing in mine is:
<cjwatson> bind d eval 'exec keychain --quiet --clear' detach
<cjwatson> bind ^d eval 'exec keychain --quiet --clear' detach
<kirkland> oh, that's a good one
<cjwatson> i.e. clear cached ssh/gpg tokens on detach
<kirkland> yeah, totally
<cjwatson> keychain is pretty slow to start up though - I'd prefer a saner reimplementation if anyone had one
<kirkland> cjwatson: it's a good idea, i'll add it to my list
<kirkland> cjwatson: comments are flowing into that blog with some really good ideas
<Ahmuck> hi.  i'm interested in discussing some installer enhancements for the user
<Ahmuck> if anybody is interested in listening
<evand> cjwatson: What are your thoughts on maximizing ubiquity by default, and on the Install Ubuntu option fullscreening it?  My reasoning is that in some places you benefit from more space but it isn't immediately apparent, such as the partitioning page and timezone map especially.
<evand> I mentioned this a few times at UDS and people seemed to be positive towards the idea.
<Ahmuck> mazimizing ?
<Ahmuck> k, i'll repeat some of my questions here.  a unified installer for both the alternate and the gui based installs would be nice.  currently under the alternate, you enter info, it does it's thingy, and then you do more info entry.  the gui install only asks for info once and then completes the install
<evand> can you elaborate on what you mean by unified?
<Ahmuck> secondly, is there a way to get the install to check the repository for updates and install the updates rather than the cd while installing?  this would save having to do it later.  or at least as an option
<Ahmuck> evand: the same
<Ahmuck> so the install process is the same
<Ahmuck> iirc, the alternate asks for x info in the beginning and y info towards the end
<evand> Ahmuck: what information is it asking you after installing packages?
<Ahmuck> hrm, i'd have to go through an install and screenshot it, but i'd be willing if i thought i could get the order changed
<Ahmuck> or at least have someone look at it
<evand> I'm just curious.  My understanding was that it's been a long long time since you had a stage two to the alternate CD
<Ahmuck> er, consider looking at it?  let me get some screenshots togather
<Ahmuck> evand: long time?  as in 8.04.1 ?
<Ahmuck> hrm, let me do a test in a vm and see
<evand> 8.04.1 is already out
<cjwatson> evand: early on, Mark explicitly asked for it not to be maximised so that people would be encouraged to use facilities of the live CD as well. I think it would be fine to full-screen it in only-ubiquity mode, though
<cjwatson> Ahmuck: yes, it does ask for some things later, and we have been gradually working on moving them back. However for a variety of reasons this will *not* consist of a "unified installer" (at least not significantly more than it does right now; they do share quite a bit of code)
<evand> ok, noted
<cjwatson> Ahmuck: checking the repository for updates is one of those things where we can't win; some people want it one way and some the other. Could you file a bug on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+filebug to have it switchable, though? I think that would be a good idea.
<chorn> I'm having an issue with kernelparms being ignored as bootcd/installer options.  Is that a question for here or in #ubuntu-kernel ?
<cjwatson> chorn: depends which parameters
<chorn> rootdelay
<chorn> as long as i have rootdelay=360 or so it should work fine
<chorn> but it's not having any effect
<cjwatson> chorn: so, firstly, I assume you aren't talking about the server/alternate installer, whose initrd pays no attention to rootdelay
<cjwatson> chorn: apart from that, rootdelay= appears to be parsed by initramfs-tools, using this code:
<cjwatson>         rootdelay=*)
<cjwatson>                 ROOTDELAY="${x#rootdelay=}"
<cjwatson>                 case ${ROOTDELAY} in
<cjwatson>                 *[![:digit:].]*)
<cjwatson>                         ROOTDELAY=
<cjwatson>                         ;;
<cjwatson>                 esac
<cjwatson>                 ;;
<chorn> right, this is a stock 8.10 desktop
<cjwatson> now, that code seems to do the right thing when I run it by hand
<Ahmuck> recently someone asked me to try fedora, and the fedora installs very quickly.  it appears to "copy" the live cd over.  is there a way to speed up the ubuntu installer?
<cjwatson> chorn: I would suggest booting with 'debug=console rootdelay=360' to see if the extra trace output clarifies anything
<cjwatson> Ahmuck: that's exactly what the Ubuntu live CD installer does
<chorn> something isn't quite right with it, i had a dapper server install working on it w/ just rootdelay as a tweak
<cjwatson> Ahmuck: we can't do that with the alternate installer because that would remove precisely the flexibility that is the *point* of the alternate installer
<Ahmuck> cjwatson: i haven't run test times yet
<chorn> I have not tried debug=console!
<Ahmuck> well, in the live cd, i was comparing install times
<cjwatson> I haven't heard anyone else object to the speed of the Ubuntu live CD's installer, I must say
<cjwatson> there can sometimes be problems if our kernel puts the CD drive into the wrong mode or something
<cjwatson> chorn: make sure to put debug= before rootdelay= or else it won't debug the parsing of rootdelay= itself ...
<Ahmuck> cjwatson: thx for the reply on the unified installation.  i assume the code is too different to allow for a more unified installer.  i was really looking at it from a user's perspective, and having them both ask the same questions at the same point in the install
<chorn> done, waiting for busybox
<cjwatson> Ahmuck: yeah, again we can't make them identical without removing some of the flexibility that the alternate installer needs to deliver
<Ahmuck> ah, ok
<cjwatson> there are some cases where we've avoided questions after copying packages (which, in the alternate installer, would go after the base system is installed or after bulk package installation - basically things that require software to be installed in the target system before they can even decide which questions to ask!) in the live CD installer simply by removing configurability
<cjwatson> there are a lot of trade-offs involved ...
<cjwatson> I'd like to pull the questions involved in configuring apt earlier, though
<cjwatson> that's feasible, it's just that nobody's done the work yet
<cjwatson> if you compare with warty you'll notice a fairly big difference in how early questions are asked ;-)
<chorn> hrm
<chorn> ROOTDELAY='300'
<chorn> but it isn't actually doing it
<chorn> i can put in rootdelay=2000 and it's the same
<cjwatson> it should get passed as a timeout to usplash_write
<cjwatson> and it should affect the loop timeout
<cjwatson> try without the splash argument so that you can see better
<chorn> i remove quiet and splash
<cjwatson> you aren't using boot=<anything>?
<chorn> nope
<cjwatson> I'm looking at /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/local here
<cjwatson> you might want to do the same
 * cjwatson goes to change baby
<chorn> k!
<chorn> odd, dmesg | more in busybox doesn't do anything
<chorn> thanks for the help, i'm going to leave this until tomorrow
<cjwatson> wow, my daughter is such a drama queen :)
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> you can try just 'debug' and then look in /tmp/initramfs.debug if you prefer that to a console dump
<cjwatson> (don't ask me, I didn't design the parameters ...)
<cjwatson> in 9.04 I moved it to /dev/.initramfs/initramfs.debug so that it can be available after boot if the system gets that far
<chorn> I see "Begin: Mounting root filesystem... ..."
<chorn> but i don't find that string in my current server's initramfs-tools
<chorn> ah, it's in init
<chorn> and i'm guessing /scripts/casper is only for the installer
<chorn> my server only has casper-premount
<cjwatson> oh, maybe scripts/casper doesn't implement rootdelay
<cjwatson> yeah, apparently not
<chorn> hrm
<chorn> is there any reason it shouldn't?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-12-16
<tjaalton> cjwatson: should the gtk-frontend work yet? I get a DirectFBError when it tries to initialize the screen
<cjwatson> tjaalton: that's known, thanks
<cjwatson> tjaalton: gtk/directfb needs some work ...
<manzur> i was banned from #ubuntu-es
<manzur> how can i fix it
<manzur> ?
<cjwatson> (congratulations, now you're banned from another channel for trying to use it as a stunningly inappropriate escalation method)
<ogra> heh
<kirkland> evand: hiya
<kirkland> evand: i just tried the daily iso for encrypted home ... there's at least two issues
<kirkland> evand: rtg is working on the kernel module issue
<kirkland> evand: it seems that they need the kernel crypto modules as well as the ecryptfs filesystem module
<kirkland> evand: he says that he's going to take care of that
<kirkland> evand: additionally, however, ecryptfs-utils did not get installed, when I selected "encrypted home"
<kirkland> cjwatson: why does the server iso boot a generic kernel?
<cjwatson> kirkland: too much effort to build a separate d-i for the server kernel, and relatively little value
<cjwatson> kirkland: I agree with apw that ecryptfs should be loaded outside the chroot if it's to be used in the installer, which means that it will need to be made available in a udeb
<cjwatson> kirkland: relying on modprobe in the target system from the installer is always wrong
<kirkland> cjwatson: understood.
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, i'm struggling a bit in the installer, with the encrypted-home option
<cjwatson> kirkland: oh?
<kirkland> cjwatson: i need to actually perform the ecryptfs mount in the chroot'd target
<kirkland> cjwatson: such that the /etc/skel gets copied into the ecryptfs mountpoint
<kirkland> cjwatson: that's proving to be more difficult than i though, with current iso's
<kirkland> cjwatson: seems that the next kernel (-3) will have ecryptfs and aes built in
<kirkland> cjwatson: hopefully that one will work better
<cjwatson> the other option would've been to put the modules in the crypto-modules udeb
<cjwatson> that would have been my suggestion, actually
<cjwatson> then user-setup could anna-install crypto-modules and modprobe ecryptfs
<kirkland> cjwatson: hmm, yeah, that one i didn't think of
<kirkland> cjwatson: the server installer has the ecryptfs.ko
<cjwatson> can you mention that alternative possibility to the kernel team?
<kirkland> cjwatson: but the alternate does not
<cjwatson> err
<cjwatson> where does it have ecryptfs.ko?
<kirkland> cjwatson: /lib/modules/..../kernel/fs
<cjwatson> in the target system you mean?
<kirkland> cjwatson: no
<kirkland> cjwatson: in the installer /
<kirkland> cjwatson: it's in -generic in the installer, but in -server in the target system
<cjwatson> well, they're the same installer ...
<kirkland> cjwatson: i pull today's server and alternate iso's
<kirkland> cjwatson: find / | ecryptfs
<kirkland> cjwatson: shows different results
<cjwatson> well that's just bizarre
<cjwatson> in order for that to happen, ecryptfs.ko would have to be in some udeb
<cjwatson> and, according to the archive, it isn't ...
<CIA-61> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1007 ubuntu/ (4 files in 2 dirs): Move mainline architectures to 2.6.28-3 kernels.
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, i'm seeing really different behavior between alternate and server iso's
<kirkland> cjwatson: on alternate, i can't get past configuring-apt
<kirkland> cjwatson: i dropped to a shell, chroot'd to target, and tried to apt-get install ecryptfs-utils, but it can't
<cjwatson> is this an unmodified system - i.e. one where I could reproduce the problem?
<cjwatson> you should use apt-install in the installer for installing extra packages in /target, in general
<kirkland> cjwatson: yes, very reproducible
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'll try apt-install
<kirkland> cjwatson: i would much appreciate your help, as I was sort of hoping for this to make alpha-2
<kirkland> i targeted all of the bugs/patches at alpha2
<kirkland> that can be adjusted, i suppose
<kirkland> cjwatson: so i'm running today's alternate 64-bit jaunty installer 41ce2c80ebd9ec94cfc44f19f0f49842
<kirkland> cjwatson: default on all questions up to the username/password
<kirkland> cjwatson: i select "Yes" for encrypt home, which does not succeed, however, the user is not warned
<kirkland> (at least at that point)
<cjwatson> I'll be attempting it on i386 for practicality reasons
<kirkland> cjwatson: fair enough
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, i just got through the user pages
<cjwatson> (I'm waiting for jigdo to download all this)
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, i got a red-page failure, on "Select and install software"
<cjwatson> check syslog
<kirkland> libnewt0.52 doesn't exist
<cjwatson> ok, the bustage has probably not got much to do with your changes
<kirkland> right, so now i'll drop to a shell
<kirkland> mount -o bind /dev /target/dev
<kirkland> mount -o bind /sys /target/sys
<kirkland> mount -o bind /proc /target/proc
<kirkland> right?
<cjwatson> I guess
<kirkland> well, it seems it needs at least sys and proc
<kirkland> chroot /target
<kirkland> bash
<kirkland> lsmod | grep ecryptfs = nothing
<kirkland> modprobe ecryptfs -> success
<kirkland> modprobe aes -> success
<cjwatson> right, not guaranteed though
<cjwatson> that'll break in -server
<cjwatson> you're just lucky this time
<kirkland> definitely true
<kirkland> cjwatson: well, in the server, i can do this outside of the chroot
<kirkland> b/c those .ko's are available
<kirkland> not so in the alternate install
<kirkland> i must do it in the /target
<cjwatson> (a) I still don't see how that's possible with current images (b) kernel bug, those modules *should* be made available outside of the chroot, as I said above and on #kernel
<kirkland> cjwatson: fair enough on that point -- it's something that will need to be worked around
<kirkland> cjwatson: worked around, for now, as you said, "I'm lucky" ... can't rely on that
<kirkland> cjwatson: so now, in the chroot /target, i need to install ecryptfs-utils
<kirkland> apt-install -> command not found (only available outside the chroot?)
<kirkland> apt-get install (doesn't work either, no installation candidate)
<cjwatson> apt-install is only available outside the chroot
<cjwatson> is ecryptfs-utils on the CD?
<cjwatson> only CD sources are available at that point
<kirkland> cjwatson: yes on the server, no on the alternate
<cjwatson> ok, seed change needed then
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, so for now, i'll scp them in
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, so now i've got the userspace utilities, and their (defined) dependencies
<kirkland> cjwatson: trying a test mount within the target chroot fails, with the following in syslog:
<kirkland> mount.ecryptfs: Error initializing the key module [/usr/lib/ecryptfs/libecryptfs_key_mod_gpg.so] ...  which is an error thrown inside the ecryptfs mount helper
<kirkland> possible a library is missing
<kirkland> hmm, but that's odd....
<kirkland> we're using passphrase
<kirkland> cjwatson: it seems that the kernel is very displeased when trying to initialize the aes cipher
<CIA-61> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1008 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu5
#ubuntu-installer 2008-12-17
<CIA-61> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2697 hardy-proposed/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.8.13
<CIA-61> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2698 hardy-proposed/d-i/sources.list: add hardy-updates to sources.list for good measure; note that updates are sometimes removed from -proposed
<CIA-61> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2699 hardy-proposed/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-61> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-61> ubiquity: 1.86ubuntu2.3, console-setup 1.21ubuntu9, grub-installer 1.27ubuntu8.1,
<CIA-61> ubiquity: partman-base 114ubuntu6, partman-target 54ubuntu7, user-setup
<CIA-61> ubiquity: 1.16ubuntu6.
<CIA-61> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2700 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.8.13
<cjwatson> kirkland: ok, that libnewt0.52 thing is a red herring, don't worry about it
<cjwatson> kirkland: I've added ecryptfs-utils to the d-i-requirements seed
<cjwatson> kirkland: the pkgsel red-screen isn't your problem either - that's due to some uninstallable packages
<cjwatson> kirkland: which I think should now be fixed
<cjwatson> so I think we're just left with the kernel side
<davmor2> cjwatson: does this mean that things should be stable enough to test now?
<cjwatson> no, the kernel side kills things
<davmor2> cjwatson: thanks :)
<kirkland> cjwatson: if we don't get the kernel side of this issue solve in time for Alpha2, i think we should disable the encrypt-home question in user-setup
<cjwatson> I agree
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm downloading the iso now;  though i don't know if anything has changed ?
<cjwatson> uninstallables should be fixed I think
<cjwatson> also we switched to -3
 * kirkland proceeds to testing alternate & server 64 bit
<CIA-61> user-setup: cjwatson * r135 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-ask):
<CIA-61> user-setup: Disable home directory encryption option for now, since the kernel
<CIA-61> user-setup: doesn't yet provide the right pieces (e.g. ecryptfs.ko) in udebs.
<CIA-61> user-setup: cjwatson * r136 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.23ubuntu3
<CIA-61> ubiquity: evand * r2955 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py): Hand partman the data it expects when in manual partitioning.
<evand> ^ Not entirely confident of that change.  I'm inclined to believe there's a proper approach, and this isn't it.
<davmor2> cjwatson: it installs if you do no at encrypt home
<cjwatson> davmor2: oh, sure, I thought you meant testing encrypt-home itself
<CIA-61> ubiquity: evand * r2956 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-61> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-61> ubiquity: 1.86ubuntu9, console-setup 1.28ubuntu4, partman-base 128ubuntu3,
<CIA-61> ubiquity: user-setup 1.23ubuntu2.
<davmor2> no
<cjwatson> evand: hmm. it looks like it'll do for now anyway ...
<evand> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> xivulon, does wubi that is downloaded from the wubi site produce any logs?
<xivulon> tgm4883_laptop, yes, the log is in the user temp folder, %TEMP% environment variable
<tgm4883_laptop> xivulon, thanks, I see the problem now
<tgm4883_laptop> xivulon, will wubi only do the current release?
<tgm4883_laptop> I ask because of the filename that is used
<xivulon> yes, each version of wubi runs only the matching ISO, before final release the daily builds are used
<xivulon> so wubi 8.10 -> ubuntu 8.10
<tgm4883_laptop> ok sounds good.  I'll poke Daviey to get the naming fixed on our side
<xivulon> please note that I am rewriting wubi in python and the old nsis code will be replaced
<xivulon> see the jaunty.python branch
<tgm4883_laptop> noted, i'll take a look
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, we're much closer now, to encrypted-home
<kirkland> cjwatson: still an error on the kernel side, though
<kirkland> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/87249/
<kirkland> cjwatson: can't initialize the aes cipher
 * evand throws rocks at CIA-61 
<CIA-61> user-setup: cjwatson * r137 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply): Install crypto-modules if home directory encryption is requested.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-12-18
<CIA-61> partman-ext2r0: cjwatson * r790 ubuntu/ (29 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.17; 1.15ubuntu1 was never released due to a Soyuz bug, now fixed
<CIA-61> partman-ext2r0: cjwatson * r791 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.17ubuntu1
<davmor2> cjwatson: did you manage to sort out the encrypted stuff in the end?
<cjwatson> we talked through most of it with the kernel team, should be done for alpha 3
<davmor2> Cool so just avoid testing it or did you drop it for alpha2?
<cjwatson> dropped
<davmor2> np's
<cjwatson> it shouldn't appear in the ui
<CIA-61> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1009 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-61> debian-installer: Disable GTK frontend on powerpc so that mouse-modules won't be required
<CIA-61> debian-installer: either. (lpia is harder because its configuration is a symlink to i386.)
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'll check it out shortly just dling the iso now
<tjaalton> how does the installer know which partman packages to install? I'm thinking about partman-multipath, and how it's used
<tjaalton> currently it's in universe though, so it would need to be promoted too I guess
<cjwatson> anything that's Priority: standard gets installed by default
<cjwatson> partman-multipath is optional in Debian
<cjwatson> so I'm not quite sure ...
<tjaalton> hmm ok
<davmor2> cjwatson: you know in ubiquity when it gets to the partitioning bit why is the default not 50/50% when another OS is detected?
<cjwatson> tjaalton: hw-detect installs partman-multipath if necessary. Yes it'll need to be in main
<tjaalton> cjwatson: ooh, I'll file a MIR bug
<cjwatson> davmor2: seems like a bikeshed argument to me, I'm not sure there's any right answer
<davmor2> cjwatson: fair enough just wondered if there was a reason for it :)   Also I like the new this will delete dialogue
<davmor2> cjwatson: kubuntu live cd failed to resize a vista install
<cjwatson> evand is way more up to date about current partitioning stuff in ubiquity than I am
<cjwatson> I haven't touched it since intrepid
<davmor2> evand: ^^ when you get chance
<davmor2> Ubiquity seems to of locked up now resizing on ubuntu too so I'll try alternative instead.
<tjaalton> cjwatson: wouldn't adding universe to mirror/udeb/components let me bypass the main-limitation so that I could test it right away?
<cjwatson> try it :)
<tjaalton> heh, why not
<tjaalton> although bugs 306723 and 307032 probably make it fail at some point, but at least the logs should show some action
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306723 in multipath-tools "udev breaks compatibility with multipath" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306723
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307032 in multipath-tools "multipath fails to gather device information" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307032
<davmor2> evand: cjwatson: ignore I found the fault the ntfs was unclean
<davmor2> cjwatson: your right no encrypting option at all :)
<tjaalton> cjwatson: yeah, it got exactly as far as I imagined, failed to detect the devices due to 306723
<tjaalton> but promising anyway
<evand> ok
<tjaalton> duh, built a new multipath-udeb, but it complainst that libaio.so.1 isn't available
<tjaalton> of course I should install the deps by hand
<tjaalton> success! some strange messages while it creates the partitions, but the installation seems to work
<saispo> cjwatson: i see a strange things, now when i create a hardy custom cd i see that the kernel in the pool are 2.6.24-22 but the kernel launched by debian installer are the 2.6.24-19, how can i fix that ?
<saispo> i think this changes is donne recently no ?
<cjwatson> haven't uploaded it yet
<saispo> ok :)
<saispo> the only things is to wait ?
<cjwatson> probably easiest for the moment unless you want to rebuild debian-installer locally and squeeze it in yourself
<cjwatson> I should be uploading it later today
<cjwatson> (though it may take a while to filter through to -updates)
<saispo> ok great
<saispo> because i must out my custom release and i can't build any cd at this time
<saispo> i will wait tomorrow, and hope to be in -updates ;)
<saispo> thks for the answer cjwatson
<davmor2> evand: manual on kubuntu won't allow me to edit a partition :(
<davmor2> ubiquity
<davmor2> and now apport is locked trying to collect information hmmm
<davmor2> evand: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/debug should cover the bug
<evand> known bug
<evand> I'm looking into it
<davmor2> evand: cool :)
<davmor2> evand: is there a bug for it or do you want me to write one up?
<evand> Shouldnt be necessary.  It's just a porting issue.
<CIA-61> debian-installer: cjwatson * r929 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20070308ubuntu40.6
<CIA-61> tzsetup: cjwatson * r495 ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-61> tzsetup: Make it possible to select from a worldwide list of timezones if the
<CIA-61> tzsetup: default list is insufficient (LP: #28890).
<CIA-61> oem-config: cjwatson * r565 debconf-ui/ (5 files in 3 dirs): Adjust for changes in tzsetup 1:0.24ubuntu1.
<CIA-61> oem-config: cjwatson * r566 debconf-ui/ (6 files in 4 dirs): merge from trunk
<davmor2> xivulon: evening dude.  Is wubi in a position to be tested or are you still working on the python implementation?
<davmor2> evand: you know the nice warning you get on ubuntu's installer about this remove xp and install 9.04 will that be transferred across to kubuntu too?
<xivulon> hi davmor2, still finishing the python implementation, hope to get some spare time during holidays and finish it off (at least to be able to install)
<xivulon> it's not too far off, needs one or two full days to be able to install, will be a bit rough at the beginning
<davmor2> xivulon: Cool give me a ping when it's ready I'll give it a whirl
<xivulon> will do, thanks a lot for helping
<davmor2> np's
#ubuntu-installer 2008-12-19
<CarlFK> can I anna-install python into the installer env?
<kirkland> CarlFK: often, you have to append -udeb to anna-install'd stuff
<kirkland> in my experience
<CarlFK> yeah - python-udeb "not found"
<CarlFK> im guessing all the included modules might be a problem
<CarlFK> hmm.. they could all live in zip files... maybe even one big zip file.
<cjwatson> CarlFK: no, it isn't packaged as a udeb; adding -udeb won't help you when it doesn't exist. :-) You can try 'udpkg -i /cdrom/pool/main/p/python2.5/python2.5-minimal_*.deb' and that *might* work ...
<cjwatson> CarlFK: I don't see what a zip file could conceivably have to do with anything
<CarlFK> cjwatson: zip to keep the memory footprint small
<cjwatson> pointless
<cjwatson> (a) debs are already compressed (b) once installed it needs to be uncompressed so that python can use it
<cjwatson> (c) installing python in the installer is an insanely minority use case anywya
<CarlFK> python can read modules from zips, so only the things being used would get decompressed
<CarlFK> I didn't say it was a good idea :)
<cjwatson> would be very very slow ...
<CarlFK> I converted my late_command shell script to python so that I could run it after the fact with some command line parameters
<cjwatson> you can do that with shell scripts too ...
<CarlFK> but now I have 2 scripts that do the same thing.  was trying to fiugre out if I could get rid of the shell one
<CarlFK> yeah, the python version turned out to be a pretty bad idea
<CarlFK> touching /etc/..gdm.conf needs sudo, but then touching some /home/user files leave root:root perms that I needed to reset.. it was a learning experience
<tjaalton> cjwatson: hw-detect/disk-detect.sh tries to modprobe dm-emc if multipath is used, but that module has gone since 2.6.27. ok to fix in bzr?
<tjaalton> (the installer just asks for module options and continues if left blank)
<cjwatson> tjaalton: sure
<tjaalton> hope I got it right
<xivulon> evand can you have a quick look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1015752
<davmor2> cjwatson: is there away to access the log files on a live cd with no access to virtual terminals?
<cjwatson> not really ...
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'm just think what would happen if I try to run the install from the start menu I'll give it a try and see
<davmor2> no
<davmor2> just a black screen now.
<davmor2> Although I notice that I got alt-ctrl-f2 while usplash was running so I'll see if if throws up any errors during standard boot
<davmor2> cjwatson: Yay I got a terminal :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: which is the best log files for the live desktop is it just /var/syslog ?
<cjwatson> /var/log/installer/syslog /var/log/installer/debug
<cjwatson> assuming you tried starting the installer and it failed
<davmor2> cjwatson: no the screenshot is the live desktop not installed.
<cjwatson> oh so you're saying that the problem is that the desktop doesn't start at all, not that the installer fails?
<cjwatson> not really something for this channel then ...
<davmor2> that's what was confusing me
<CIA-61> tzsetup: cjwatson * r496 ubuntu/debian/control: set Maintainer and Vcs-Bzr for Ubuntu
<evand> xivulon: the problem was that the checksumming of the file copy failed
<evand> you could preseed that away, but then you'd lose checksumming
<xivulon> evand I saw that but why would that normally happen? is it because the copy operation produced a bogus copy?
<evand> any number of reasons can lead to a bad file copy
<evand> but that was the end result
<xivulon> well in this case then failing is the right thing to do I guess
<evand> the copied file didn't match the file on the source medium
<evand> I think so, until we can come up with a better way of handling such errors.
<CIA-61> oem-config: cjwatson * r567 debconf-ui/lib/frontend/base.py: remove some detritus left over from ubiquity
<CIA-61> oem-config: cjwatson * r568 debconf-ui/lib/filteredcommand.py: command -> self.command
<CIA-61> oem-config: cjwatson * r569 debconf-ui/oem-config-firstboot: reset passwd/user-fullname and passwd/username too
#ubuntu-installer 2008-12-20
<CIA-61> oem-config: cjwatson * r570 debconf-ui/.bzrignore: ignore debian/oem-config-debconf
#ubuntu-installer 2008-12-21
<CIA-61> oem-config: cjwatson * r571 debconf-ui/ (debian/changelog oem-config): Add experimental --cdebconf option.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-12-14
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3620 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Update two more edit_partition calls to account for renamed format ->
<CIA-4> ubiquity: fmt argument (LP: #494608).
<ev1> shtylman_: cool, thanks!
<flower> when I use live-helper and have LH-LINUX_FLAVOURS='generic' and LH_DEBIAN_INSTALLER='enabled' , I get: E: Couldn't find package linux-image-2.6-486
<flower> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=560356
<ubottu> Debian bug 560356 in live-helper "E: Couldn't find package linux-image-2.6-486" [Normal,Open]
<flower> it seems to be an bug in ubuntu
<flower> http://live.debian.net/gitweb?p=live-helper.git;a=commit;h=16e4ef3966c1305b9e0acc2b2fa7a3c0df1e8bce
<cjwatson> if it's uploaded to Debian, we'll get it by a sync
<cjwatson> we don't use live-helper ourselves in Ubuntu and thus don't care for it very much
<flower> mmh, I use it and would be happy if I could build ubuntu images with it
<cjwatson> sure, just saying, not really supported by the development activity on this channel
<flower> mmh I see
<flower> is there a place where I can file bugs for these issues concerning ubuntu?
<cjwatson> yes, Launchpad
<flower> is there a place where I can expect more support?
<cjwatson> not to my knowledge although that doesn't mean there isn't
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/live-helper would be the usual place
<flower> ok, mmh it doesn't looks like it very hard to fix those d-i issues.... but I really need a d-i ... even if it's only the text based
<flower> (thanks for the link)
<cjwatson> well, if you'd like to get involved in installer development, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development
<flower> mmh yeah, I doubt if I'am capable to do so atm
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3621 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-wrapper debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Remove hack forcing the use of sudo with the KDE frontend, as it no
<CIA-4> ubiquity: longer appears to be necessary and things break if we don'\''t use kdesudo
<CIA-4> ubiquity: (LP: #494997).
<flower> reported the bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/live-helper/+bugs?field.status:list=NEW
<CIA-4> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r38 ubuntu/ (5 files in 4 dirs): Add CHAP authentication support (LP: #411323).
<CIA-4> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r39 ubuntu/debian/po/templates.pot: debconf-updatepo
<CIA-4> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r40 ubuntu/debian/po/templates.pot: better msgid bug reporting address
<CIA-4> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r41 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 9
<CIA-4> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r42 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-4> partman-iscsi: Add partman-iscsi/login/all_targets preseeding-only template; if true,
<CIA-4> partman-iscsi: automatically log into all targets. This makes Kickstart implementation
<CIA-4> partman-iscsi: easier.
<CIA-4> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r43 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 10
<CIA-4> kickseed: cjwatson * r273 ubuntu/ (handlers/iscsi.sh tests/iscsi.ks debian/changelog): Add basic iSCSI support.
<CIA-4> kickseed: cjwatson * r274 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.53ubuntu2
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3622 plymouth/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): Handle transitioning away from plymouth in ubiquity-dm.
<cjwatson> ev: oh wow, my off-the-cuff test case for partitioner performance (two disks, eight partitions each) turns out to be a really harsh test case
<cjwatson> ev: "scanning disks" on entering the manual partitioner takes in excess of a minute
<cjwatson> I have a possibly cunning plan ...
<ev> wow
<cjwatson> I think it's quadratic time
<ev> haha
<cjwatson> hmm. that idea saved maybe 10 seconds, not quite what I was hoping for
 * cjwatson tries to work out what possible justification ask_user has for taking about a second to do anything at all
<cjwatson> or maybe that's how long it takes for stuff to bubble up to ubiquity and back down again, but really ...
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3622 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/parted_server.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Make ubiquity.parted_server'\''s logging to /var/log/partman more
<CIA-4> ubiquity: distinctive.
<CIA-4> partman-base: cjwatson * r175 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/base.sh):
<CIA-4> partman-base: Avoid some unnecessary work in debconf_select when PARTMAN_SNOOP is not
<CIA-4> partman-base: set.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-12-15
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1217 ubuntu/debian/changelog: No-change rebuild to pick up new components.
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1218 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu75
<ev> I nearly have keyboard detection working in ubiquity.  Though I still need to figure out how to properly map kernel keycodes to X keycodes, rather than just adding 8 to the kernel keycode (evdev with no further mapping).
<ev> Hrm, I just realized that foundations-lucid-oem-config-localized-keyboard-layout is not actually on the schedule.
<ev> cjwatson: am I correct in assuming it's too late to approve it so that it appears on the work items page?
<cjwatson> ev: it'll make the graph suck :) but I think it's possible
<cjwatson> please get it fully drafted though
<ev> sure thing
<ev> on that now
<cjwatson> three work items or so shouldn't break the bank, but are you happy with that on your own schedule?
<ev> yes
<cjwatson> kernel keycodes to X keycodes> doesn't console-setup do that?
<ev> perhaps it does.  I haven't dug deep enough into its code.  I've been looking at code around xkb.
<cjwatson> ev: the alternative is that keymapper is supposed to be able to deal with constructing maps based on pure X11 symbols
<cjwatson> I'm sure it's bitrotted or something since we don't use it, but that might be easier than mapping back and forward
<ev> ah, indeed.  I thought it might be able to.  I'll look into that.  Thanks!
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3623 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Set sensible permissions on /var/log/installer/debug, not os.open's
<CIA-4> ubiquity: default of 0755.
<ev> drafting> done
<CIA-4> partman-base: cjwatson * r176 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/base.sh):
<CIA-4> partman-base: Call sed outside debconf_select's inner loop. In my benchmarks using two
<CIA-4> partman-base: disks with eight partitions each, this reduces debconf_select's runtime
<CIA-4> partman-base: on partman/choose_partition from 0.69 seconds to 0.07 seconds.
<ev> nice
<cjwatson> total "Scanning disks" benchmark runtime goes from 74.7 seconds to 52.6 seconds. Still a long way to go.
<cjwatson> BTW, I ended up not using bootchart; it produced huge image files and wasn't really quite as informative as I needed anyway. I've ended up just using a little bit of instrumentation in /lib/partman/lib/base.sh, ubiquity/debconffilter.py, and ubiquity/filtercommand.py instead.
<cjwatson> and I just run with 'ubiquity -d', enter the manual partitioner, copy out partman and debug, and compare timings from the second occurrence of "Scanning disks" to the end of the file
<CIA-4> partman-base: cjwatson * r177 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog init.d/update_partitions lib/base.sh):
<CIA-4> partman-base: Cache the output of partition_tree_choices for each disk, invalidating
<CIA-4> partman-base: the cache whenever we update a partition on the disk. In the above
<CIA-4> partman-base: benchmark, this saves on the order of half a second every time we
<CIA-4> partman-base: redisplay the partition tree when nothing has changed (e.g. on backing
<CIA-4> partman-base: up from a partition).
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3624 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Gather basic information from parted_server using the PARTITIONS command
<CIA-4> ubiquity: (all partitions on a disk at once), which is slightly faster than
<CIA-4> ubiquity: PARTITION_INFO (one partition at a time).
<ev> noted, thanks
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3625 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/base.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Initialise automation_error_cmd, error_cmd, and success_cmd to '' rather
<CIA-4> ubiquity: than None, since that's what's checked by the functions that use them.
<cjwatson> ubiquity isn't happy with cdebconf right now; can't quite work out why
<davmor2> cjwatson: ubiquity found out about cdebconfs affair with the alternate cd?
<cjwatson> heh
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3626 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-language.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Unlink /var/lib/localechooser/langlevel even if unlinking
<CIA-4> ubiquity: /var/lib/localechooser/preseeded fails.
<davmor2> cjwatson: the code for grabbing the lang packs is it hardcoded to where it grabs them from do you know off hand?
<cjwatson> not offhand but I'd guess it just uses the configured mirror in /etc/apt/sources.list
<davmor2> ta
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3627 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-language.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Regain privileges to unlink /var/lib/localechooser/preseeded and
<CIA-4> ubiquity: /var/lib/localechooser/langlevel.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3628 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog ubiquity/debconffilter.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Enable debconffilter debugging if UBIQUITY_DEBUG_CORE=1, so that we can
<CIA-4> ubiquity: set DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer rather than DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer|filter
<CIA-4> ubiquity: which cdebconf doesn't understand.
<cjwatson> dear cdebconf, why art thou made of abysmal
<cjwatson> I'm pretty sure it just isn't coping with >1024-char input lines!
<ev> lol
<soren> cjwatson: Any clue how this could have happened: http://people.canonical.com/~soren/install_weirdness/
<soren> cjwatson: (The weirdness being the title of the dialog box)
<soren> Not exactly the kind of stuff I expected to catch with my automated testing :-/
<cjwatson> soren: is it reproducible?
<soren> Not sure.
<soren> cjwatson: I'll check tomorrow. I need to head to bed now.
<cjwatson> soren: if it is, I'd like to get a log with DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer on the boot line
<soren> cjwatson: I'll look into that. It's running now, I'll check the results tomorrow morning.
<cjwatson> ok, thanks
 * soren disappears
<CIA-4> partman-base: cjwatson * r178 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 135ubuntu2
<CIA-4> cdebconf: cjwatson * r1440 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog src/debconf-communicate.c):
<CIA-4> cdebconf: * Backport from trunk:
<CIA-4> cdebconf:  - Teach debconf-communicate to handle long input lines (over 1024
<CIA-4> cdebconf:  bytes).
<CIA-4> cdebconf: cjwatson * r1441 ubuntu/debian/control: Maintainer and Vcs-Bzr for Ubuntu
<CIA-4> cdebconf: cjwatson * r1442 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.145ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2009-12-16
<cjwatson> ev: assigning you foundations-lucid-oem-config, if you feel that's inappropriate then please shout
<cjwatson> (trying to clean up the "nobody" list a bit)
<ev> works for me
<cjwatson> ev: what about foundations-lucid-oem-dvd-iso? I think that's the last unassigned installer-ish one
<cjwatson> and no fewer than seven unassigned ones that I reckon are in mvo's general area :(
<CIA-4> console-setup: cjwatson * r120 ubuntu/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-4> console-setup: We don't need the initramfs hooks if the initramfs doesn't load the
<CIA-4> console-setup: framebuffer or splash screen.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3629 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup 1.34ubuntu5,
<CIA-4> ubiquity: partman-base 135ubuntu2.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3630 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.5
<michaelforrest1> ev: cjwatson - I have more-or-less completed a first draft of the installer redesign. Well - I'm at a stage where some feedback on details would be highly appreciated anyway.
<ev> awesome!
<ev> michaelforrest1: could you send it our way for a look over?
<michaelforrest1> ev: cjwatson: I'm going to share a google doc but that's mainly as a place to add comments (it lacks a lot of the overview information as it stands). The interesting part is the use case click through. have a look at that first. I'm sending a google doc sharing email now.
<ev> cool, thanks
<dpm> hi cjwatson, I've been looking at the translation imports queue and I've noticed there was a 'debian/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/usr/share/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/po/bootloader.pot' template needing review. By looking at the path within the package, I'm not sure whether it is the template that needs to be imported. Shall I block it?
<cjwatson> is there already another approved pot file in the same package?
<dpm> cjwatson, in Karmic the imported template's path was po/bootloader.pot. In Lucid there still isn't a template in LP
<dpm> oh, wait, there is one...
<cjwatson> I didn't think it had changed, should still just be po/bootloader.pot
<cjwatson> anything else sounds like an artifact of something or other
<dpm> cjwatson, yes, that's what I thought. I'll block 'debian/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/usr/share/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/po/bootloader.pot' then, since 'po/bootloader.pot' seems to have been imported already. Do you think it would be possible to change the package so it does not generate the second debian/gfx.../usr/share/... template? Is it worth me filing a bug for that?
<cjwatson> dpm: not particularly desirable
<cjwatson> dpm: we intentionally ship that in the package for various reasons
<dpm> cjwatson, ok, thanks
<cjwatson> I think just blocking it is best
#ubuntu-installer 2009-12-17
<ev> nearly there - http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/keychooser.png
<persia> ev: What does the (as superuser) bit mean?  Is that window required to run as root?
<ev> persia: metacity does that now
<ev> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=549389
<persia> Ah.  It just seemed a little confusing, but likely not worth trying to hide, as it's not bad to educate users about the differences.
<ubottu> Gnome bug 549389 in general "Show username of windows that don't match uid of pid of metacity" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<cjwatson> persia: I spoke to the metacity maintainer about that; he's going to bring it up on the wm-spec list, to see if we can get a flag that the installer can set to suppress that notification
<cjwatson> persia: I definitely think it's worth hiding - "Install (as superuser)" is confusing
<persia> Especially as part of the initial presentation.  It's nice to expose the user to the idea, but that's a fairly strong way to do it.
<EtienneG> cjwatson, regarding the problem I discussed last Sunday night, I just reported bug #497942 that is in the same vein
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 497942 in debian-installer "Custom Ubuntu ISO do not work with usb-creator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497942
<EtienneG> cjwatson, I am serious about d-i merging package source on the ISO.  I am actually using that behavior to install additional packages by preseeding pkgsel/include, and it works!
<EtienneG> well, it works, except for the above bug
<CIA-4> usb-creator: superm1 * r252 usb-creator/ (4 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-4> usb-creator: When a source image is provided in the startup flags, don't offer
<CIA-4> usb-creator: to select different images in the UI.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-12-18
<xivulon> ev hi
#ubuntu-installer 2009-12-19
<CarlFK> Dec 19 01:22:25 finish-install: info: Running /usr/lib/finish-install.d/95umount
<CarlFK> Dec 19 01:22:28 finish-install: umount: can't umount /dev/pts: Device or resource busy
<CarlFK> that seems to prevent the install from finishing, and thus rebooting.
<CarlFK> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/462315  looks the same, I appended my logs
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 462315 in debian-installer "installer (in expert mode) does not successfully reboot to finish install" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-installer 2010-12-21
<cjwatson> ev: bug 693027 looks like a regression in your recent user-setup change, I think
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 693027 in user-setup (Ubuntu) "Failed to install using Ubuntu desktop 11.04 i386 daily image from 18th Dec (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693027
<ev> yikes
<ev> on it
<cjwatson> I'm not sure about the strategy of looking in $ROOT/proc/mounts for /dev - it's usually better to check for a specific file or something.  Why is the remount of /dev needed?
<cjwatson> I think it's probably the remount that's failing
<ev> because devtmps will fail to create the disk block devices otherwise
<ev> I may be simply masking a deeper bug by doing this, of course
<ev> devtmpfs*
<cjwatson> are you sure it's the remount that fixes that, rather than (say) a udevadm settle?
<ev> indeed, prodding now
<CIA-4> console-setup: cjwatson * r158 ubuntu/debian/console-setup.initramfs-hook: copy /etc/default/keyboard into the initramfs too
<superm1> cjwatson, i want to say i saw some bug mail flowing through at some point about check-firmware flipping out while being executed from ubiquity in natty with broadcom hardware.  check-firmware looked like it was calling mountmedia, which wasn't there with ubiquity
<superm1> bug 684921 or so
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 684921 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Natty Installer Crashes (affects: 2) (heat: 244)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684921
<CIA-4> console-setup: cjwatson * r159 ubuntu/debian/console-setup.apport: attach /etc/default/keyboard in apport hook
<cjwatson> superm1: I have about three work hours left this year, not sure I'm going to get to it ...
<superm1> no rush on it, i just saw it while catching up on some mail and figured i should mention it so it wasn't lost
<CIA-4> console-setup: cjwatson * r160 ubuntu/debian/keyboard-configuration.console-setup.upstart: move upstart job to keyboard-configuration
<cjwatson> all the mountmedia calls are guarded so they shouldn't cause a crash
<cjwatson> can't really see an obvious cause for that error - probably needs 'set -x' debugging
<CIA-4> console-setup: cjwatson * r161 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog keyboard-configuration.console-setup.upstart):
<CIA-4> console-setup: Fix description of upstart job to not incorrectly claim that it sets the
<CIA-4> console-setup: font (LP: #632366).
<CIA-4> console-setup: cjwatson * r162 ubuntu/debian/keyboard-configuration.postinst: add plymouth handling, some more X handling, and update-initramfs call to keyboard-configuration.postinst (see console-setup.postinst)
<ev> udevadm settle seems to work (thanks), just checking to make sure I can reliably reproduce the bug
#ubuntu-installer 2010-12-22
<alex88> hi guys, i'm just tried for the first time to load an iso from grub, boot into livecd and install to my pc..
<alex88> i think that the installer should "see" that it's loaded from an iso and force the isodevice unmount.. because without manual command it not works..
<alex88> and i had to do sudo umount -l -r -f /isodevice
<alex88> without command it ask you if it should try to umount and and it will not.. and remains on "searching file systems".. i know it's not a common thing to load iso from grub...
<cjwatson> please file a bug report with full details if you want this suggestion to be remembered; most of us have finished work for the year
<cjwatson> I'm reading IRC but certainly not fixing bugs at this point and I won't retain this sort of thing until the new year
<alex88> oh..true :) sorry.. btw, it was just an idea :) what should i do so? submit where?
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<alex88> ok ty
<cjwatson> package name: 'debian-installer' if you mean the text installer, 'ubiquity' if you mean the graphical installer
<alex88> i was talking about ubiquity
<cjwatson> see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity/AttachingLogs in case ubuntu-bug doesn't attach them for you
<alex88> btw there is already a old bug 313452
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 313452 in baltix (and 2 other projects) "Jaunty, Karmic: when booting from one partition and installing to another, installer fails to unmount '/cdrom' this halts installation. (affects: 3) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313452
<cjwatson> I'm not going to look at it now, that would tempt me into work. :)
<cjwatson> In general I strongly prefer people to file new bugs.  It's easier to mark a bug as a duplicate than to split a bug into two when people think they're the same thing but are wrong.
<alex88> naa don't do that...work is mad :) btw, i'll try to make some code for testing..
<alex88> so, i'll not talking anymore about that.. i'll do things tomorrow..it's bed time now..thank you and have a nice time
<cjwatson> cheers
#ubuntu-installer 2010-12-23
<Jemt> Hello guys. I hope I can get a little help from one of you regarding preseeds.
<Jemt> I  have remastered Ubuntu which works just fine. I have created a couple of users, so I want to skip the user creation page in Ubiquity (users are installed along with Ubuntu). I have, without luck, tried "d-i passwd/make-user boolean false"
<Jemt> I also tried replacing d-i with ubiquity - still no luck
<Jemt> I have made sure Ubiquity is started with "automatic-ubiquity". So as far as I know, it should skip pages with all questions answered. So I tried preseeding the username and password on the passwd page using passwd/user-fullname, passwd/username, passwd/user-password, and , passwd/user-password-again, but only , passwd/user-fullname is working
<Jemt> I figured it could be a problem with the passwd page, so I tried preseeding the timezone:  "d-i time/zone string Europe/Copenhagen" - didn't work either. Perhaps it has something to do with the order in which preseeds are defined ?
<Jemt> Hm, working now. I did two things: Moved my settings to the top of the .seed file, and made sure the username did not start with a CAPITAL letter. User creation page is now skipped/automated
<Jemt> ----
<Jemt> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html is a pretty good resource. Why not add it to topic ?
<Jemt> Oh, it's actually available through the URL in the topic - never mind then :)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-12-24
<CIA-4> rootskel: cjwatson * r359 ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.93
<CIA-4> rootskel: cjwatson * r360 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.93ubuntu1
<CIA-4> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r238 ubuntu/ (debian/po/si.po debian/changelog lib/auto-lvm.sh): merge from Debian 38
<CIA-4> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r239 ubuntu/debian/po/si.po: msgmerge
<CIA-4> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r240 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 38ubuntu1
<CIA-4> tasksel: cjwatson * r1455 ubuntu/ (6 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 2.88
<CIA-4> tasksel: cjwatson * r1456 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.88ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2010-12-25
<prabhu> how to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04
<joschi> prabhu: follow the instructions on http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1
<joschi> prabhu: but don't expect everything to be working
<prabhu> oki
<prabhu> okay
#ubuntu-installer 2010-12-26
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r4461 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Set the accessible name of every widget.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-12-19
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5114 trunk/ (10 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Cope with pygobject returning unicode objects rather than UTF-8-encoded
<CIA-4> ubiquity: str objects (LP: #905916, #906015).
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5115 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.9.9
<CIA-10> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5116 trunk/ (15 files in 5 dirs): remove trailing whitespace
<CIA-10> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5117 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-timezone.py):
<CIA-10> ubiquity: Handle interface change in ICU 4.8: unknown time zones result in
<CIA-10> ubiquity: TimeZone instances with ID "Etc/Unknown" rather than "GMT".
#ubuntu-installer 2011-12-20
<CIA-10> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5118 trunk/ (5 files in 4 dirs): Import icu rather than PyICU, preferred as of python-pyicu 1.0.
<CIA-10> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r914 ubuntu/ (commit.d/format_swap debian/changelog): Disable existing swap partitions before formatting them (LP: #905628).
<hedel> Hi! I want install ubuntu in my laptop but come with vista and have 2 partitions (C: and the recovery partition) how I must do the partitions for maintain win + ubuntu?
<cjwatson> the automatic resize-Windows option should work fine in that situation
<hedel> cjwatson : sorry, I'm new with ubuntu, this option is during the ubuntu install process?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> labelled something like "Install Ubuntu 11.10 alongside Windows" in recent versions
<hedel> ok, cjwatson thanks
<CIA-10> partman-btrfs: cjwatson * r60 ubuntu/ (76 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 7
<CIA-10> partman-btrfs: cjwatson * r61 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 7ubuntu1
<CIA-10> cdebconf: cjwatson * r2343 ubuntu/ (52 files in 15 dirs): merge from Debian 0.158
<CIA-10> cdebconf: cjwatson * r2344 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog src/modules/frontend/gtk/cdebconf_gtk.c): Build cleanly with glib >= 2.31.
<CIA-10> cdebconf: cjwatson * r2345 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.158ubuntu1
<CIA-10> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5119 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-10> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: partman-basicfilesystems
<CIA-10> ubiquity: 71ubuntu3, partman-btrfs 7ubuntu1.
<CIA-10> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5120 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.9.10
#ubuntu-installer 2012-12-17
<directhex> the current mkisofs stage for d-i install customization ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization#Building_the_ISO_image ) does not generate media which can be booted in UEFI-only mode. is there a better set of flags out there that should be transplanted to the help.ubuntu.com wiki?
<directhex> i'm using some flags from squeeze beta 4. which work in OVMF, but not on a thinkpad. grrr
<xnox> cjwatson: for bug 1061255 psusi proposed branches for merging. the fix looks sane, but i cannot easily test it (windows needed). Will you look at it, or shall I merge it into core-dev grub branches & upload?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1061255 in grub2 (Ubuntu Quantal) "GRUB recognizes defunct LDM headers" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061255
<cjwatson> Please don't - that should go further upstream, either Debian or actual upstream
<cjwatson> I'll look atit
<xnox> ok.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-12-18
<antarus> as usual, d-i scares the shit out of me
<antarus> cjwatson: user reported setting his hostname to 'port' and trying an install; claims that the automated installer tried to make /dev/$(hostname) and failed (since /dev/port exists already)
<antarus> cjwatson: any idea where that might happen? ;p
 * antarus will verify the bug tomorrow, hopefully will get a decent log
<antarus> well, hopefuly it will be a false bug report ;p
<infinity> antarus: That doesn't make a whole lot of sense, as /dev/$(hostname) isn't something that exists on any system I know of.
<infinity> antarus: As usual, a full syslog from the failed install would help figure out what really happened.
<antarus> yeah the user re-imaged already, so I will try to repro tomorrow
<StevenK> Might it be because of LVM and setting the VG to the hostname?
<infinity> StevenK: Perhaps, but isn't that all in a subdirectory of /dev/?
<infinity> /dev/vg/foo, etc?
<StevenK> infinity: VG name of port will try and make /dev/port/
<StevenK> Which will fail
<infinity> Oh, hrm.  That could be it, then.
<infinity> Oh, indeed, I have /dev/loki/*
<StevenK> Which is probably "Don't do that, then."
<infinity> Yeah, though partman could try to gracefully detect that situation and tell you to get stuffed.
<StevenK> Indeed
<infinity> Or even permute the VG name to something that doesn't clash.
<infinity> /dev/port-vg/ or such.
<StevenK> Right
<infinity> xnox: ^
<StevenK> stat /dev/$VG and if it exists, append '-vg'
<infinity> Might need more than a stat, since your /dev might not be fully populated.  Though, having a static list of well-known devices sounds like overkill too.
<infinity> Might not be awful to just always append -vg
<infinity> Since I can't see that clashing with anything.
<infinity> It's a bit uglier that way, but...
<StevenK> infinity: If it isn't fully populated, the install will work, but then you have a race during boot, I guess
<infinity> I'm a bit puzzled as to why I even need the /dev/VG hierarchy.  Seems redundant.
<infinity> (base)adconrad@loki:~$ ls -l /dev/mapper/
<infinity> total 0
<infinity> crw------- 1 root root 10, 236 Feb 20  2012 control
<infinity> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       7 Feb 20  2012 loki-root -> ../dm-1
<infinity> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       7 Feb 20  2012 loki-srv -> ../dm-2
<infinity> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       7 Feb 20  2012 loki-swap -> ../dm-0
<infinity> (base)adconrad@loki:~$ ls -l /dev/loki/
<infinity> total 0
<infinity> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 Feb 20  2012 root -> ../dm-1
<infinity> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 Feb 20  2012 srv -> ../dm-2
<infinity> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 Feb 20  2012 swap -> ../dm-0
<infinity> ^-- How many different ways do I need to access those devices? :P
<StevenK> infinity: Don't look under /sys, then.
<infinity> Yeah, but sys is a bit smarter about it.  Its 17 different ways to get at things are fine.
<StevenK> Haha
<xnox> infinity: sounds true. VG name defaults to Hostname if known upfront, but the /dev/vg symlink should not be mandatory but rather a convenience.
<xnox> infinity: StevenK: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=565947
<ubot2`> Debian bug 565947 in partman-auto-lvm "debian-installer: creation of volume group (LVM) fails if hostname corresponds with an existing device name" [Minor,Open]
<admiral0> hello
<admiral0> is it possible to port ubiquity to other non-deb distros? Or  is it tightly coupled within?
<xnox> ubiquity is a front-end to debian-installer & there are a lot of assumptions about the installer image layout, package names, partitioning & setting the system up.
<xnox> admiral0: try looking into porting debian-installer first.... if you really want to. What distro do you want to port it to?
<admiral0> i am (a quite inactive) dev of chakra. Was just studying alternatives
<admiral0> i don't feel like porting d-i
<admiral0> i like the GUI part
<admiral0> especially the partitioning
<admiral0> our installer is quite lacking in that... and waiting for KDE folks to do a Solid API is like waiting for the apocalypse
<admiral0> you know it will come someday... but don't know when and how
<xnox> for partitioning, we actually drive debian-installer / partman to actually execute partitioning.
<admiral0> oh... i got it...
<admiral0> thank you for the clarification
<directhex> another day, another try. which flags are passed to the iso generation tool used to make the official ubuntu alternate isos? the documentation is wrong WRT valid EFI image creation, and the flags i stole from debian don't seem to work on a real laptop (they work in ovmf)
<xnox> directhex: i guess you want the branches used to generate ubuntu cd-images. maybe stgraber or cjwatson can point you in the right direction.
<stgraber> directhex: some of it is in https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu some more can be found at https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/ubuntu-cdimage/mainline
<stgraber> and the rest isn't publicly available yet (cjwatson is working on making more of those public)
<directhex> the .disk/mkisofs file on debian ISOs is rather useful in this regard
<antarus> infinity: yeah its lvm related, and confirmed here
<antarus> infinity: the user suggested some sort of pre-post permutation..but in the end you can easily end up with name collisions, I've already told him to 'not name his machien dumb things'
<infinity> antarus: Check, I think we arrived to that conclusion while you were out. :)
<antarus> infinity: engineers are quirky like that though
<antarus> infinity: is it worth it to file a bug?
<infinity> antarus: xnox pointed at a Debian bug already.
<xnox> antarus: there is one already.
<infinity> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=565947
<ubot2`> Debian bug 565947 in partman-auto-lvm "debian-installer: creation of volume group (LVM) fails if hostname corresponds with an existing device name" [Minor,Open]
<antarus> oh, excellent
<antarus> less work for me ;)
<infinity> The simple solution of appending "-vg" to the volume group name wouldn't be awful.
<infinity> Though less pretty for those of us whose hostnames don't clash.
<xnox> antarus: we can copy it into launchpad with import-bug-from-debian tool..... if you really really want to subscribe to it.
<infinity> In this particular customer case, though, he can either name his macihne something else, or manually create a VG with a different name.
<antarus> the real problem for us is that whe the installer dies, we don't have a great UI for it
<xnox> or preseed default vg name to something sensible.
<antarus> can we preseed a prefix? :)
<antarus> (or suffix?)
<infinity> antarus: Oh, sure, partman should also detect the clash and give you a "that doesn't work", at the very least, rather than just dying.
<xnox> not that I know of, but it wouldn't be terribly hard to implement.
<infinity> (Didn't out default vg used to be "ubuntu" at one point?)
<infinity> s/out/our/
<antarus> xnox: yeah, but then I need a precise backport ;p
<xnox> they are, unless dhcp returns a hostname, which is then used for default hostname & vg-group name.
<xnox> ubuntu is the fallback of all fallbacks for vg-name
<antarus> yeah all our linux boxens are in dhcp
<infinity> xnox: Right, so we could just drop the hostname->VG mapping and leave it defaulting to ubuntu, and problem solved.
<xnox> sure. or make hostname->vg automapping prefix -vg.
<antarus> infinity: I presume the hostname was chosen for a reason
<infinity> Until someone creates a /dev/ubuntu, a char device that gives you direct access to a feeling of togetherness.
 * xnox goes to import-bug-from-debian.
<xnox> infinity: well it auto-serves african coffee =)
<antarus> xnox: can you let me know the launchpad bug #?
<xnox> bug 565947
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 565947 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at ffff8802677dcdde" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565947
<xnox> bug 1091788
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1091788 in partman-auto-lvm (Debian) "debian-installer: creation of volume group (LVM) fails if hostname corresponds with an existing device name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1091788
<xnox> the latter.
<xnox> statuses updated.
<antarus> thank you
<antarus> wow you have a *lot* of badges
<xnox> antarus: i used tohave a sensible amount of badges, then i joined ubuntu-core-dev & gained a tonne and a small pile of them.
 * xnox wishes not to have x/l/kubuntu badges to be honest.....
<infinity> antarus: He doesn't have that many...
<antarus> w
<antarus> bah
#ubuntu-installer 2012-12-19
<kentb> if I wanted to customize the oem-config language screen so that the back button is grayed out, would something need to be changed beyond ubi-language.py?
<xnox> kentb: possibly the gtk-frontend needs to learn that some steps can't go back / forward, as it controlls back/forward behaviour with hints from the page plugin.
<xnox> gtk_ui.py that is.
<kentb> xnox ok.
<xnox> kentb: similar~ish problem is that frontend controller auto-activates continue button, even though it might do nothing yet (e.g. user setup page or full-disk-encryption key page where continue is activated)
<cjwatson> directhex: I believe the relevant ones are '-eltorito-alt-boot -e boot/grub/efi.img -no-emul-boot -isohybrid-gpt-basdat -isohybrid-apm-hfsplus' with a current version of xorriso
<cjwatson> directhex: (add those after -boot-info-table)
<cjwatson> oh, and with xorriso you also want '-isohybrid-mbr /usr/lib/syslinux/isohdpfx.bin' near the start
<cjwatson> and '-as mkisofs -r -checksum_algorithm_iso md5,sha1'
<cjwatson> (sorry, it's distributed through a few different bits of code)
<directhex> cjwatson, that's great, thanks, let me check what i'm using
<directhex> (which is what sledge told me he was using)
<cjwatson> current xorriso is important - don't use genisoimage or anything like that
<directhex> yeah, that's one thing i caught from sledge
<directhex> looks like my -isohybrid-mbr was wrong, and i didn't have -isohybrid-gpt-basdat -isohybrid-apm-hfsplus
<directhex> i guess i'll need to go get the t530 out of the car, and grab the box of blank cds
<directhex> bums, no burner in this laptop. and the dock. grr
<directhex> cjwatson, anyway, many thanks for getting back to me, it's greatly appreciated
<cjwatson> no problem, sorry it was late, I was on leave
<directhex> i kinda expected xmas to mess with my deadlines ;)
<directhex> well ovmf likes it... guess the trip to the car is unavoidable now
<directhex> cjwatson, while you're here, which udeb offers to do home directory encryption (as opposed to full-disk via luks)? i'd like to strip that out... or at least preseed it to say "no"
<directhex> grr, i wish the t530 weren't so much more picky than ovmf
<cjwatson> directhex: it's in user-setup - preseed user-setup/encrypt-home to false
<cjwatson> well, the udeb is user-setup-udeb
<directhex> okay, cheers. i'll give this another shot when i get home, i didn't bring a usb stick and i'm gonna get through the stack of optical media at this rate
<gotwig> jo, a guy has problems with installing elementary OS, what is based on 12.04.1 . May he come here to get help?
<gotwig> it does use ubiquity..
<gotwig> a dude can't see his harddrives, when he goes to the advanced partitions editor at ubiquity
<gotwig> what should he do? using 12.04.1 LTS
<cjwatson> unfortunately this is probably a parted bug and there may not be any immediate recourse for the user
<cjwatson> a bug report would need /var/log/partman after the failed installation attempt (before rebooting) and if possible a dd dump of the first 64KiB or so of each disk
<elementary-site2> Gey
<elementary-site2> HEy
<elementary-site2> I got a program with the installer..
<cjwatson> (it's my evening and I need to help with childcare and such so I'm afraid I can't really help interactively)
<gotwig> cjwatson, there he is ;)
<gotwig> elementary-site2, "a bug report would need /var/log/partman after the failed installation attempt (before rebooting) and if possible a dd dump of the first 64KiB or so of each disk"
<cjwatson> yeah, but I have to go
<elementary-site2> Yeah..
<cjwatson> sorry
<cjwatson> 20:54 <cjwatson> unfortunately this is probably a parted bug and there may not be any immediate recourse for the user
<gotwig> cjwatson, its ok. Thx. Have a nice day, and happy X-Mas :D
<elementary-site2> ANd what I should do now?
<elementary-site2> ANd what should I do now*
<cjwatson> /var/log/syslog wouldn't hurt either
<gotwig> elementary-site2, visit paste.ubuntu.com , put the content of /var/log/partman in there, paste that thing, give us the link
<elementary-site2> Yeah but where do I need to past   /var/log/syslog in?
<cjwatson> nothing that can be done without those logs; and even with them there may not be a workaround short of us tracking down the bug and releasing an update
<gotwig> cjwatson, why a dd dump :X?
<gotwig> elementary-site2, paste.ubuntu.com
<gotwig> elementary-site2, www.paste.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> because it's often useful in tracking down parted bugs
<cjwatson> not www.
<elementary-site2> noo my friend
<elementary-site2> WHere DO i need to past /var/log/syslog in?
<elementary-site2> where
<gotwig> ...
<elementary-site2> ....??
<elementary-site2> DO u really think I m that stupid?
<elementary-site2> JUST nothing makes sense..
<gotwig> elementary-site2, first open the file in texteditor, than copy all the content, go to http://paste.ubuntu.com , past the content there, enter your name and than press "PASTE!"
<gotwig> elementary-site2, calm down, I said
<cjwatson> please can you sort out the details of how to paste stuff on a different channel?
<gotwig> cjwatson, :>
<elementary-site2> Which file to I need to open with the texteditor?
<gotwig> elementary-site2, come on, we do that private..
<elementary-site2> do*
<elementary-site2> WHat do u mean?
<gotwig> a private chat.. I sent you a PM
<gotwig> cjwatson, sry
#ubuntu-installer 2012-12-21
<util_> Hello every body ...Sorry for bad english ...
<util_> have try to install edubuntu on VIA P4M900T-M2 with an error : ....Ubiquity crash .... Any Solution ? Thanks a lot
<EntropyWorks> there are a lot of web pages explaining how to setup an apt mirror but where can I find out how to use my mirror instead when doing an install using a preseed file
#ubuntu-installer 2012-12-22
<cody-somerville> EntropyWorks: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html
<cody-somerville> mirror/http/hostname and mirror/http/directory
<cody-somerville> mirror/suite and mirror/udeb/suite if your mirror uses different suite name
<EntropyWorks> cody-somerville: I think i figured it out. I need to also mirror "main/debian-installer restricted/debian-installer" besides just "main restricted universe multiverse" in the /etc/apt/mirror.list
<cody-somerville> EntropyWorks: Yup. That'll mirror the udebs
#ubuntu-installer 2013-12-16
<psivaa> cjwatson: infinity: if in case you have not noticed, precise d-i installs have been failing for since 20131212 with ' debconf: --> INPUT critical anna/no_kernel_modules'
<infinity> psivaa: ... with which d-i build?
<infinity> psivaa: Oh, the one Colin uploaded recently that's still in -proposed?
<psivaa> infinity: not sure what version is being used, let me check if there is that information
<infinity> psivaa: Well, you should know where you're fetching it from.
<psivaa> infinity: these are images from cdimage
<psivaa> libdebian-installer4_0.79ubuntu2.1_amd64.deb
<infinity> Oh, bah.  precise server images probably build with proposed enabled right now, and get the proposed d-i.
<infinity> psivaa: That version didn't help me any, but don't worry about it.
<infinity> psivaa: It'll all magically clear up when the kernels it's looking for move to updates, or there's a preseed you can use to tell it to look in -proposed (and I forget what that is...)
<infinity> xnox: ?
<xnox> infinity: ?
<infinity> xnox: What's the cmdline pressed to tell d-i to use -proposed?
<xnox> infinity: ah, yes. wiki.ubuntu.com/ enable proposed page
<xnox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<xnox> apt-setup/proposed=true
<psivaa> infinity: okay, that's not very urgent for me.. was wondering if there is anyother cause than the pkges being in transit
<infinity> psivaa: Nah, it's just that.
<infinity> psivaa: But apt-setup/proposed=true should fix it.  In theory.
<xnox> jibel: instead of emailing me direct =) it would be great to subscribe ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com to the jenkins messages.
<psivaa> infinity: ack,thanks. i'll try that when i have some time
<xnox> jibel: this list is ok to use for automated notifications, and e.g. kernel upload notifications go there and other various things like that.
<infinity> psivaa: BTW, do we have armadaxp kernel SRU testing sorted yet, or should I make Ike smoketest his kernels again this cycle?
<psivaa> infinity: yes, we have. sorry dint update you. quantal is done. i am working through the precise kernel
<xnox> infinity: i thought images can be switched back to building from -updates pocket, no? all the pending srus were verified...
<infinity> psivaa: Oh, lovely.  Thanks.
<psivaa> yw
<infinity> xnox: All the pending SRUs ever?
<infinity> xnox: We build from -proposed in between point releases, then switch when we get close to wanting to build RCs.
<xnox> infinity: =) i see grub*
<jibel> xnox, updated
<xnox> infinity: i see. hm. somehow i was under the impression that it build from -updates.
<xnox> desktop are build from -proposed as well?
<xnox> jibel: thanks =)
<infinity> xnox: All precise images.
<xnox> ack.
<infinity> xnox: It's just easier than people asking for one-off "can you build this with proposed to validate $foo" builds.
<xnox> true.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-12-18
<psivaa> infinity: we have amd64 install failures with libc6-udeb segfaults. ( i kind of remember you asking libc6 to be tested..?)
<psivaa> infinity: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/Smoke%20Testing/job/trusty-server-amd64-smoke-default/49/consoleFull for further info, if needed
<cjwatson> It was, but maybe d-i needs rebuilt against the new version or something
<cjwatson> That wouldn't be especially surprising across a major version bump
<psivaa> cjwatson: ack
<cjwatson> I'll grab an image to make sure I can reproduce it
<infinity> If d-i has nss bits, I could see that.
 * infinity looks at the log.
<infinity> Okay, that log is mostly useless, would need to actually spin up a d-i env to test in.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-12-19
<bdmurray> xnox: bug 1262528 has a patch
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1262528 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crash when hostname is too long" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1262528
<xnox> bdmurray: saw that. but it feel wrong, by default we try multiple prefixes, if none are specified. and "ubiquity/text" is one of the first ones we do.
<xnox> bdmurray: so i'm not sure what's wrong, but it's probably somewhere else in the stack of processing errors.
<xnox> bdmurray: it should work without prefix, because other code else where may also be appending things without fully qualified translation string prefix.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-12-20
<lborda> cjwatson, guys, Hi I was wondering if there is a way of loading OEMDRV drivers through preseed without using the USB method. looking at the hw-detect specifically the driver-injection-disk.sh it does not seem to support such method.
<cjwatson> doesn't seem so
<cjwatson> well, I mean, you can do anything with preseeding, but it would involve writing a script that does the same kinds of things that driver-injection-disk does
<lborda> cjwatson, where should the drivers go during the install ? /var/cache/firmware ? I am looking specifically to solve this question: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-certification/+question/214703
<lborda> but not using a usb key
<cjwatson> /var/cache/firmware/ is if you want the .debs in question to be copied to the target
<cjwatson> udpkg --unpack  to install them into the installer environment
<cjwatson> you'd basically want to mimic the install_driver_pkg function, which is simple enough
<lborda> cjwatson, thanks I will take a look at it...
<lborda> cjwatson, it looks like an interesting feature to be added to the hw-detect pkg
<lborda> cjwatson,  and be able to specify through a d-i option
<xnox> lborda: alternative to usb key, i thought one can build/fetch drop custom bits into a known location during d-i run, thus could be preseeded with early script to do wget the right udebs/debs into known location. OEMDRV doesn't do much, but copy the udebs & debs into known locations.
<lborda> xnox, yeah that would be neat. actually according to the driver-injectin-disk code we could preseed in the early command and drop the files into $dir/*.deb $dir/*.udeb $dir/*.udeb into /var/cache/firmware
<lborda> xnox, will this also make debian-installer aware of the drivers and load the modules ?
<lborda> xnox, ie: disk drivers
<xnox> lborda: it should, but check that it works, it may need another "anna" preseed to fetch/use driver-inject-disk udeb and depending on the release also will need a preseed to enable-use driver-inject-disk.
<xnox> lborda: well there is no "disk", but to hit the codepath where udebs are enable drivers for the installer, and debs are installed into target to boot later.
<xnox> s/are enable/are installed to enable/
#ubuntu-installer 2014-12-16
<kbut> hi, i have a question with ubiquity plugins and translations. Can anybody help me?
#ubuntu-installer 2014-12-17
<YamakasY_> hi guys
<YamakasY_> I have some issue with my partition layout
<YamakasY_> this partition scheme is ignored.. it just creates swap and / on vg00 http://pastebin.com/7a3uyXZh
<YamakasY> anyone around ?
<YamakasY> mhh partman
<pulpedwriter> Hi. So I am trying to make a Live USB of 14.10 on a Windows 8 box. I've got the iso, ran the Universal USB installer, and when I restart it won't boot to the USB. I checked the boot order and disabled quick boot, neither worked, so now I'm at a loss. Any help would be great!
<YamakasY> I hope someone is alive here actually
<YamakasY> ping ?
#ubuntu-installer 2015-12-14
<cyphermox> tsimonq2: depends, since we don't have quite the same kernel, but most things are just the same. so yes, there will be some coordination to do
<tsimonq2> hmm interesting
#ubuntu-installer 2015-12-15
<docmur> Hey guy, this is off topic for the Ubuntu Install but I figure a good place to ask.  I have to make a TUI for my program and I want to make it in ncurses, much like the Ubuntu server install, are there any good guides for that?
#ubuntu-installer 2015-12-16
<xnox> cyphermox, cjwatson: would you please review live-installer changes? http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/live-installer/
<xnox> git formatted patch series.
<xnox> 0004 -> fixes all the typos and mistakes. but otherwise it's in logical order.
<cyphermox> xnox: ok
<xnox> cyphermox, the idea is that one can do: $ sudo mount -o loop xenial-server.iso /var/www/html/
<xnox> cyphermox, netboot
<cyphermox> I figured
<xnox> cyphermox, choose-mirror $thatmachine -> and the install would work without any extra packages, or having a full mirror.
<xnox> (as in packages that are not on the iso)
<cyphermox> err
<cyphermox> oh yeah, sorry, EPARSE
 * xnox is waiting for s390x image to be respun to retest it, was lacking kernel modules.
<cyphermox> might wanna fixup 0003-Whitespace-tab-changes-only.patch for line length
<cyphermox> and I'm a little concerned with 0004-Use-prefix-throughout.patch; we might want to check harder for a bad mirror and whatnot, before running fetch-url
<cyphermox> oh, but otoh the mirror should usually be good anyway, otherwise bad things might happen
<cyphermox> what does the debian installer team think of your patches?
<xnox> cyphermox, these are brand new. and as far as i know they don't use live-installer by default.
<xnox> cyphermox, i will post them to them, in the new year. at the moment rushing to get s390x working.
<xnox> cyphermox, what do you mean by "check harder for a bad mirror"? at the moment we try to download, if fails we skip.
<xnox> if it does download, hopefully it's something usable.
<xnox> and we are garded with check for .disk/base_installable which no mirrors to date should have, unless they are are ubuntu iso exports....
<cyphermox> Nah, don't bother.
<xnox> cyphermox, so... ok for me to upload this?
<xnox> =)
<cyphermox> Well, I wouldn't, because people could also fail to copy dot files
<xnox> they are not meant to copy them, they are meant to mount the whole iso.
<cyphermox> Yeah, it looks sane, but I really think it should be in debian too
<xnox> ok.
<cyphermox> You could just as well copy the files though
<xnox> they will notice when things don't work and explode ;-)
<cyphermox> Why do you need this though?
<cyphermox> You should already be able to live-install with a URL
<cyphermox> That's what live-installer/net-image is for
<xnox> correct, however that's at the moment preseed only option, and this patches make a computed attempt.
<xnox> and i'm trying to make it computed without any preseeding.
<cyphermox> OK
<xnox> so s390x cannot boot ISO and cannot mount ISO, hence we will provide an option to use ISO as a "near by" mirror, when ports.ubuntu.com is not accessible.
<xnox> so given an .iso, one would be able to mount & export it over e.g. http on one mainframe z/VM.
<xnox> then ipl boot "s390x netinstaller" point it at that iso, and voila by magic squashfs is fetched and things work as if we did a normal boot off an iso.
<cyphermox> Hum.
<cyphermox> We already keep the squashfs on cdimage rather than ports though, cdimage isn't in the mirrors
<xnox> this is not to install from cdimage, nor from ports.
<xnox> it could be, but that's not the current goal.
<cyphermox> I don't think it would be such a great idea to duplicate the location of images
<cyphermox> OK
<xnox> when pointed at ports mirror, simply debootstrap is used.
<xnox> and the full base-installer is chosen / run, rather than live-installer.
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> well, I have no objections to your patches
<cyphermox> xnox: I'll do the live-instlaler merge on top of your upload later
<xnox> ok. let me upload them then.
<xnox> cyphermox, with a fixed kernel finally figured out a bug in my code.
<xnox> cyphermox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14056501/
<xnox> i'm not allowed to return 1 from a function, cause otherwise set -e kills me.
<xnox> so i'm making it a global var, which works. it is afterall just a state flag, which goes from 0->1 only once.
<xnox> i think it's ok, unless you can think of a better way to return things from a function.
<xnox> set a global RET variable?
<cyphermox> or echo it and call it RET=$(process_places ...
<cyphermox> or echo the place you've found
<xnox> hm, not sure i want to invoke a subshell $(
<cyphermox> why not?
<cyphermox> it's used regularly in all d-i components already
<cyphermox> well, I have no opinion on how specfically to achieve return the value as you want, either method works
<xnox> ok.
<cyphermox> +  * And add a cheeky abi dependant build-dep for the kernel ABI, such that
<cyphermox> +    d-i is attempted to build once appropriate linux is fully built,
<cyphermox> +    published, accepted. This is similar to the linux-meta automatic
<cyphermox> +    build-deps. Possibly further var replacements should be taken from
<cyphermox> +    linux-meta package to just bump/define a single $kernel-abi variable.
<cyphermox> ^ ugh, yeah. we shouldn't add places to modify version numbers and get things wrong, we should reduce them
<xnox> cyphermox, it's a mass sed anyway. and at the moment we modify N places, where N is number of arches.
<xnox> now there is one more.
<xnox> cyphermox, are you doing a d-i upload?
<cyphermox> sure, but N+1 is still larger than N
<cyphermox> no, I'm not
<cyphermox> just noticed it while looking at merges overview
<xnox> cyphermox, and well that dep was not quite sufficient. cause it also needs an arch:all dep.
<xnox> cyphermox, ack.
<cyphermox> yeah
<xnox> ideally we would indeed have a single debian/kernel-abi file or some such, and everything source that.
<cyphermox> but in some cases you also need other kernel ABI version changes for other things
<cyphermox> +1
<xnox> hence the comment ;-)
<cyphermox> heh
<cyphermox> I'll bring it up to KiBi too, that would certainly be good, and we still have yet to merge d-i
<infinity> xnox: FWIW, I was going to revert that change on my next upload.  It's not super helpful.
<infinity> And yes, I agree that a single place for abi substitutions would be nice, and I might commit that both upstream and to Ubuntu.
#ubuntu-installer 2015-12-17
<cyphermox> infinity: still around?
<cyphermox> I've spent more time testing my tasksel merge, and it doesn't even look like we use it anywhere to build images (we'd use apt instead AFAICT), the only current use appears as though it would be as a tool to potentially install more stuff on a system, which appears to work. I'd be quite interested to know if there is some other use I've missed
<cyphermox> fwiw, in the merge I drop all the task packages from Debian, and kept enough of our changes (or I guess the task-fields magic) to handle our tasks
<cyphermox> so far from what I could test (since I may have missed some use case that breaks badly), it works just as it previously did
<cyphermox> in fact, slightly better on openstack, as the current tasksel + aptitude seems to explode in some way right now, and apt-only works correctly, it seems
<infinity> cyphermox: Do we not still use it from d-i?  Maybe we switched to apt there when I wasn't looking.
<cyphermox> well, towards the end of the install on server (when not using live-installer), you would get a tasksel-looking thing
<cyphermox> I think that's pkgsel
<cyphermox> but since the behavior appears to be the same when running tasksel after install, seems like that would be fine
<cyphermox> oh wait, you're right there's something important I forgot there.
<cyphermox> at the very least we're calling tasksel with options that no longer exist
<cyphermox> infinity: there are --debconf-apt-to and --debconf-apt-from for progress that are delta we've had for a long while
<xnox> cyphermox, i take it bad things happen, when there is no partman-auto recipe for an architecture?!
<xnox> bug #1527328
<cyphermox> probably yeah
<cyphermox> should be sufficient to copy those from s390.
<cyphermox> if there were any
<cyphermox> ah, did that format in mbr format?
<cyphermox> xnox: could you add syslog to the bug
<xnox> nah, i cannot share logs ;-)
<xnox> that would be telling, what actually is going on.
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> well, partman-auto should make a gpt partition table anyway, not a MBR one.
<xnox> looking at partman-auto it seems like neither s390 nor s390x support was ever there.
<cyphermox> nope
<xnox> i'm not sure what default partition table for them is.....
<cyphermox> but it also doesn't look like it should matter
<cjwatson> default mbr vs. gpt is up to partman-partitioning, not -auto
<xnox> from docs it can be any. however ipl should be able to read the bootmap from the boot partition....
<cyphermox> ah? but partman-auto's /lib/partman/recipes reads gpt in atomic.
<cyphermox> nevermind I can't read, apparently
<xnox> cyphermox, ipl -> as in hypervisor z/VM CMS console.
<cjwatson> it has a bit of special handling, but the recipes are mostly partition-table-agnostic
<cyphermox> yeah, I just fail at reading
<cyphermox> msdos on s390x?
<cyphermox> that was a regex.
<xnox> cyphermox, i'm inclined to copy ppc64el (or symlink) that to s390x.
<cjwatson> last I checked, yeah
<xnox> it looks "reasonable"
<cjwatson> errrr
<cjwatson> you don't want prep
<cyphermox> indeed
<xnox> ah, true.
<cjwatson> it can probably be pretty similar to ppc64el, but not a symlink
<cyphermox> do you really need to create one? looks to me like the generic one should work
<xnox> however, i can do something good. there is zipl support to boot of lvm directly. so e.g. i can test doing /boot -less lvm by default.
<xnox> cyphermox, it doesn't as per bug report. do you need more details from it?
<cyphermox> xnox: yeah, your "too high partition numbers" isn't very clear
<cjwatson> yeah, that's not about absence of recipe
<cyphermox> is that causing some failure somewhere
<xnox> horum.
<xnox> let me get more logs.
<cjwatson> partman tries very hard to use logical partitions where it can
<cjwatson> I'm very sceptical about this business of logical partitions not working
<cjwatson> feel like that needs some digging
<cyphermox> because when you jump from 1 to 5 it simply looks like it's using msdos and making you one primary and one extended partition, hence the 5
<xnox> ..
<xnox> the method biosgrub and defaultingore are not giving me confidence.
<cjwatson> defaultignore is about lvm
<xnox> right, yes. i recall that now.
<cjwatson> so, if gpt works, that would avoid the logical partition business, but if something cares about logical partitions then it may also care about the partition table format
<cjwatson> try a fresh install with partman-partitioning/default_label=gpt on the command line
<cjwatson> if that works then it would probably be reasonable to switch the default over
<cjwatson> i.e. a fresh install with that and with default recipes etc.
<xnox> ok.
<xnox> release noted.
#ubuntu-installer 2016-12-19
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Any chance you're still about?
<cyphermox> yess
<flexiondotorg> :-)
<flexiondotorg> Just wondering if there are plans to move Ubiquity to setting up swapfiles rather than swap partition?
<cyphermox> there is, it's basically following the same logic as d-i
<flexiondotorg> OK, thanks.
<flexiondotorg> Just wanted to make sure this is a general change, not just server.
<xnox> flexiondotorg, the change was done in both d-i and ubiquity.
<flexiondotorg> xnox, Thanks!
<acheronuk> Hi, has anyone been looking at or have an idea on? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1650767
<acheronuk> cyphermox: Force downgrading ubiquity and it's KDE frontend from 17.0.4.1 to 16.10.14 produces an error free install of today's 17.04 daily image
<acheronuk> 17.04.1 fails every time
<cyphermox> what|
<cyphermox> you shouldn't ever need to downgrade that
<xnox> acheronuk, you can't really downgrade it, like that.
<xnox> acheronuk, i wonder if this is a qt / python qt bindings regression
<xnox> and/or change.
<xnox> given the Type Errors.
<acheronuk> you CAN and I DID
<acheronuk> to test
<acheronuk> pyqt5 has not changed
<cyphermox> acheronuk: I'll look in a bit
<acheronuk> cyphermox: thank you :)
#ubuntu-installer 2016-12-20
<cyphermox> acheronuk: I know how to fix that issue but no idea why it came up, I don't see a recent looking change in pyqt5 or qt5 to explain it, and there weren't relevant changes in ubiquity to explain that either. I'll upload a fix in the morning after I have a bit more time to test it and look at the underlying failure that triggers that crash.
<acheronuk> cyphermox: thank you
<acheronuk> I was quitr puzzled by it as well, as try as I might I could not see a change in ubiquity 17.04.1 that would specifically trigger that, or and pyqt/qt changes in the archive that would do it either
<acheronuk> nonetheless, I could consistantly install fine with the previous installer version and crash the install 100% of the time with 17.04.1
<acheronuk> which I can't explain
<hkoof> Hi, I've been building installer netboot image before succesfully, but now the build fails in (probably) the last stage.
<hkoof> # syslinux is used to make the image bootable
<hkoof> syslinux  ./tmp/netboot/boot.img
<hkoof> mcopy -i./tmp/netboot/boot.img ./tmp/netboot/vmlinuz ::linux
<hkoof> mcopy -i./tmp/netboot/boot.img ./tmp/netboot/initrd.gz ::initrd.gz
<hkoof> And then:
<hkoof> "Disk ful"
<hkoof> What can be wrong? Is there a way to make the image for the initrd bigger?
<hkoof> I'm using xenial and got installer source version 20101020ubuntu451.6
<hkoof> Already solved by editing debian-installer-20101020ubuntu451.6/build/config/amd64/netboot.cfg
<hkoof> changed "FLOPPY_SIZE = 45056" to 65536
#ubuntu-installer 2018-12-19
<rstricklin> ah?
<rstricklin> ah.
<rstricklin> howdy folks -- I've been developing a custom hardware validation system, based on chef-solo and the ubuntu installer. I'd like to get status out of chef and onto the installer progress bars, but I'm a bit lost in all the moving pieces of debconf. Is this a reasonable place to get a little guidance?
#ubuntu-installer 2018-12-20
<rstricklin> I see how it's done with shell scripts, and in fact am doing that already with the postinstall shell scripts that implement my custom menu items.
<rstricklin> but I need to understand the way the file descriptors are set up, and what they're connected to (and when, and under what circumstances) to get ruby set up correctly to do it.
<rstricklin> and when not to repeat which steps to avoid blowing up what the main-menu is already doing for me
